# Radio shuts off and turns on randomly.. Service Stabilitrac, Service TC, etc..



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you losing electrical power as well or just the warnings and radio? This could be the BCM or a loose connection. I'd take it in as the car is still under B2B warranty and hope it repeats for the service department.


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

It still has electrical power. My climate control stays on and my lights all stay on. Only thing that goes off is the radio and the radio display screen. Stays off for a second or two.. Sometimes it does it 2 or 3 times back to back then comes back on for a bit. I'll be taking it in on monday to see if they will look at it but I know they are going to make an appointment for another day. It has the b2b warranty plus I bought a 7 year 100k warranty on top of it


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

JTedrow said:


> Had my OBDII and Torque app monitoring the car the whole time. No


Besides taking it in, just for kicks, what if you run w/o anything connected to the OBD2 port?

Someone at ScanGauge II and TPMS interaction | PriusChat (who I personally know and have met) reported a suspicious problem that he believed might be the fault of his Scangauge II. Someone at ScanGauge II and TPMS interaction | PriusChat complained of his SG II causing probs on his 02 Camry.

I've heard, but haven't intentionally tried it myself that if one presses buttons too rapidly on a SG II while attached to a Prius that it could trigger check engine and "red triangle of death" warning lights by causing a lot of "bad traffic"/corruption on the CAN bus.

I've personally hit a few times Just hooked up ScanGauge II & immediately got these error codes | PriusChat by not following directions.


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

I first started having this issue with the scanner not even in the car. After it happened I plugged in my scanner to see if it would show a code or something. It does this with the scanner plugged in and it does it with the scanner unplugged


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

There are four hot leads connected to the positive post of the battery. One of them is the main, the other three go elsewhere. At least make sure those connections are tight.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Loose connections in the underhood fuse box where the upper and lower half are put together. The problem is worse when the car gets warm correct?


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

I really dont know what is going on. I havent been able to get it to do anything at all for 2 days now. Been driving it around all weekend and havent had a single issue. I dont know what to think now


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

Update to earlier issues. Got in the car to drive home from work and lost the radio, power steering, service TC, service power steering, service stabilitrac. Currently at dealership awaiting an answer


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JTedrow said:


> Update to earlier issues. Got in the car to drive home from work and lost the radio, power steering, service TC, service power steering, service stabilitrac. Currently at dealership awaiting an answer




JTedrow,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Stacy. They told me they followed the instructions from a bulletin and while checking connections the problem corrected itself. They said they weren't 100% sure they fixed the problem but told me to bring it back if I continued having issues


----------



## Chevycrew (Mar 5, 2013)

Im having the exact same issue with our 2012 Cruze. It has been to the dealer twice but they can't get it to act up.

They seem to think that if it wont act up for them, then its not a big deal.


Do you happen to know what bulletin they used for troubleshooting?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chevycrew said:


> Im having the exact same issue with our 2012 Cruze. It has been to the dealer twice but they can't get it to act up.
> 
> They seem to think that if it wont act up for them, then its not a big deal.
> 
> ...




Chevycrew,
I am sorry to hear that you are having this issue with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns and frustrations with this. I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Leonard2012 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Same problem*

I am having the same problem with my car. Has there been a resolution to this problem yet? I feel it's unsafe to drive if I lose my power steering while making a turn in a high traffic area


----------



## ltznorth (Mar 7, 2013)

We lose radio at random as well....then one day the car wouldn't start...no clicking...nothing! That happened three times before but would finally start. The last time I had no luck so called our local dealership. Two of the service people checked under the hood for loose connections etc. They couldn't start it so it was towed. They put the computer on it...nothing. They gave me the car back (Chevy Cruze ltz 2012) and told me they couldn't find anything. Our radio is still going out off and on...good for a week and then back to flashing off and on. We were told by the service dept. not to use our fob for auto start. We are keyless. Up North it was nice using the auto start to warm the interior but have not used it since. Where do we go from here? Our sevice dept. has kind of left us to our own answers. Yes. Help....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Leonard2012 said:


> I am having the same problem with my car. Has there been a resolution to this problem yet? I feel it's unsafe to drive if I lose my power steering while making a turn in a high traffic area





Leonard2012,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. Have you had a chance to have your dealer look into this for you? I would also be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevycrew (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I was getting gas the other day and noticed the lights flickering. When I got hom I wiggled all the connections I could get to on the drivers side in the engine compartment. This seems to have temporarily fixed this issue.

I am sure this is an underhood electrical problem.


----------



## FreddyCruzer (Mar 12, 2013)

*Same Problem*

I have been having the same problem. My radio will cut on and off. Once it cuts off once I can do things like use the emergency flashers, turn signals, window buttons, lock button, and shifting into park will cause the radio to cut out again. The Service Stabilitrak light will come on for a brief second. The radio screen and all the buttons at the top like the favorite buttons will lose illumination when the radio cuts out. All of my gauges and the AC lights stay illuminated. Wondering if anyone has found a solution yet. I have B2B warranty, and will probably be taking it in for service soon. I was just curious if anyone knew what the fix for this is.


----------



## androd (Mar 13, 2013)

FreddyCruzer said:


> I have been having the same problem. My radio will cut on and off. Once it cuts off once I can do things like use the emergency flashers, turn signals, window buttons, lock button, and shifting into park will cause the radio to cut out again. The Service Stabilitrak light will come on for a brief second. The radio screen and all the buttons at the top like the favorite buttons will lose illumination when the radio cuts out. All of my gauges and the AC lights stay illuminated. Wondering if anyone has found a solution yet. I have B2B warranty, and will probably be taking it in for service soon. I was just curious if anyone knew what the fix for this is.


My 2013 Cruze is at the dealer right now with the same problem. They can't figure it out nothing is coming up on there tools. Does anyone have an answer as to why it's doing this? I'm pretty frustrated because I just bought the car 3 days ago.


----------



## androd (Mar 13, 2013)

*same issue*



FreddyCruzer said:


> I have been having the same problem. My radio will cut on and off. Once it cuts off once I can do things like use the emergency flashers, turn signals, window buttons, lock button, and shifting into park will cause the radio to cut out again. The Service Stabilitrak light will come on for a brief second. The radio screen and all the buttons at the top like the favorite buttons will lose illumination when the radio cuts out. All of my gauges and the AC lights stay illuminated. Wondering if anyone has found a solution yet. I have B2B warranty, and will probably be taking it in for service soon. I was just curious if anyone knew what the fix for this is.


I am having the same problem. Does anyone know why this keeps happening? My car is at the dealer right now and they can't figure out why. Very frustrated because I just bought the car 3 days ago.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If you are having this issue I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## kukini808 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok its happened to mine also, took it to the dealer, they couldnt get it to act up on them, I cant go to the dealer EVERY time it happens due to my job status in the military. I agree with everyone, it is VERY IRRITATING. The only thing the dealership said was the ground wasnt on metal to metal surface...did that do the job? no it hasnt. For the people that changed out their factory radio for an aftermarket, is there still a problem with it?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

androd said:


> My 2013 Cruze is at the dealer right now with the same problem. They can't figure it out nothing is coming up on there tools. Does anyone have an answer as to why it's doing this? I'm pretty frustrated because I just bought the car 3 days ago.




androd,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you and get a service request open for you in regards to this. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@kukini808, I understand your frustration with the entire situation! We also understand how valuable your time is. How many times, in total have you had your vehicle into the dealership about the head unit? What is the model year of your Cruze?

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Keems (Mar 18, 2013)

I just have a comment regarding this issue...I too had the same issue with my Equinox and started to google...Instead of paying $100 just to have the vehicle looked at, then pay for the repair...I thought google may help first...I found that the equinox and pt cruisers have this issue all the time when the car gets a jump. The fuse blows because the fuse is located on the Battery box. It is placed right between the negative and positive, so the Amp, in turn, will blow. This controls the power steering, as it is electrical and does not use power steering fluid. So I found that I needed an 80 AMP Megafuse, it was impossible to find in my town. Could find every type of fuse, except the 80 AMP...I came across the city mechanics who advised that if I used a 100 Amp, it would not harm my car and it's for protection...last resort, I used the AMP and my Equinox had no more issues...the AMP cost me $6 bucks and I got it from Napa!! Don't go spending money if you can resolve it yourself...Good luck!

Right Before the stabilitrak light came on, my car started doing all kinds of wiierd things, like going crazy, blinking on and off...I was like what is going on,,, this is could very well be the AMP issues, it won't hurt to try it for a few bucks!


----------



## FreddyCruzer (Mar 12, 2013)

I got my car back from the dealership in Raleigh a few days ago. They said it had to do with some connections related to the body control module. I am not sure exactly what they did to fix it, but my car has been working fine ever since. I hope this helps!


----------



## kukini808 (Dec 30, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> @kukini808, I understand your frustration with the entire situation! We also understand how valuable your time is. How many times, in total have you had your vehicle into the dealership about the head unit? What is the model year of your Cruze?
> 
> Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service


Ive had it in numerous times for unrelated situations however i had it in once for the radio because i was on vacation, supposedly they had a previous customer come in with the same problems so they "called" the mainland (im located in Hawai'i) and the only suggestion that was given to them was to re-ground the wires..obviously that did not work because a week later, started up again. I cant keep on bringing it back due to the fact that the dealer is about 40 mins away and my job. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kukini808 said:


> Ive had it in numerous times for unrelated situations however i had it in once for the radio because i was on vacation, supposedly they had a previous customer come in with the same problems so they "called" the mainland (im located in Hawai'i) and the only suggestion that was given to them was to re-ground the wires..obviously that did not work because a week later, started up again. I cant keep on bringing it back due to the fact that the dealer is about 40 mins away and my job. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco




kukini808,
I do understand your concerns with this. I would like to get a service request open for you in regards to your concerns. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bdouty (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow,this is exactly what's going on with my son's car. 2012 ltz,1.4. It just randomly reboots,radio ,and the dashboard control center. He will lose power steering ,abs, then it turns back on. He's in military,and also it's hard for him to be without his vehicle. He did take it to a dealership and they had it for 3 days!! And found nothing? They couldn't make it happen for them. They told him if it happens again bring it right in.....but it only last a few seconds so it wouldn't do much good. He did take a pretty good video of it happening . We bought this car to make his trips home and back a lot more reliable, and dependable, but now I'm not to sure??? Help!!


----------



## jimmybones (Nov 14, 2012)

i had the EXACT issue with my car a few months back. The radio would turn on and off, power steering would randomly turn off, and the ABS alert would come on as well. the only way to resolve this would be to turn the car off and restart...everything would go back to normal for days.

After about a month of this happening, i was driving home one night and it happened again. I shut off the car and then realized the car was completely dead, key stuck in the ignition and everything.

long story short, i got it towed to the dealer and they had it for a day. they jumped it and said they could not find anything wrong (aside from a loose connector to the battery).

this was right before the holidays and I have not had an issue since (fingers crossed). I know this does not offer much help but I at least wanted to share.


----------



## bdouty (Mar 25, 2013)

Well,thanks for info !! I think it's ran good since he got it back from the dealer last week,and they had it for 3 days,and they didn't find anything wrong with it. He will be home for a week in May,and if it's still doing that,I will be bringing it back to the dealer we bought it from,and leaving it there til it's fixed for good! Or they can keep it!!! It really makes him nervous about driving it cause it's such a random issue,and he never knows when it's gonna happen! It's not the 1st car purchase he was dreaming about!


----------



## Mattindallas (Mar 28, 2013)

*HELP NEEDED. Isn't it time for a recall????*

Good Evening,

I am drive a 2012 Eco 1.4 Turbo 2LT Cruze. Mine just started having this issue today. Took it straight to the dealership..... I'm just hoping they can imitate the issue. I bought this car used in January and am going to be pissed if they can't tell me what's wrong with it.... With this many sudden issues with the Cruze you would think Chevy would have a recall by now!


----------



## Leonard2012 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am currently in a chev cruze rental and have been for the past 9 days. My 2012 cruze has spent over 2 weeks in getting serviced out of the 7 weeks i have owned it. i am beyond frustrated. When i get it back it will be returned to the dealer and i will buy another car. To give you guys some hope i just received a call from the dealer and they told me they have found out what was causing this issue. There is a short in a ground wire from the battery. They told me they had to order parts to replace, which parts i don't know. When this "part" comes in and I get the car back I will post more information on what they fixed. You can pass this info along to your service department. As for me I am done with this car even when the problem is rectified. Will I buy another Cruze, probably not, probably not even another Chev.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Leonard2012 said:


> I am currently in a chev cruze rental and have been for the past 9 days. My 2012 cruze has spent over 2 weeks in getting serviced out of the 7 weeks i have owned it. i am beyond frustrated. When i get it back it will be returned to the dealer and i will buy another car. To give you guys some hope i just received a call from the dealer and they told me they have found out what was causing this issue. There is a short in a ground wire from the battery. They told me they had to order parts to replace, which parts i don't know. When this "part" comes in and I get the car back I will post more information on what they fixed. You can pass this info along to your service department. As for me I am done with this car even when the problem is rectified. Will I buy another Cruze, probably not, probably not even another Chev.



Hi Lenord2012, 

I am really sorry to hear about the issues you are having with your Cruze. I'm happy to hear that the dealer is getting the vehicle fixed for you. I would certainly like to help restore your confidence in Chevrolet. If you don't mind [FONT=&quot]Can you private message me your full name, address, phone number, Vehicle Identification number, approximate mileage on your vehicle please and dealer you visited? I look forward to hearing from you[/FONT]

Sincerely, 
Crystal L. GM Customer Care


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

so some of you may remember me posts from coolant smell and other such fun problems with my car.
i just picked the car up from a 3 week stay to get a new long block put in, and i had this problem happen twice on the drive home (4kms) lol.

i'll report when it's fixed!


----------



## kukini808 (Dec 30, 2012)

ok Stacy I messaged you the info you requested, whats next?


----------



## danh (Apr 12, 2013)

Are 2012 Cruze 2LT is having the same problem as stated in previous posts. It's been to the dealer twice and they couldn't get it to do it when it was there. Also its not putting up any codes. 

We manage to get a short video of it happening. It doesn't happen all the time.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0jmxpy6skttuwpp/IMG_0917.avi


----------



## bdouty (Mar 25, 2013)

So far,its been like 4 weeks for my son.....since he was at dealer and no problems.he's coming home for a visit at the beginning of May,so our fingers are crossed!! They didn't find anything,so my guess is they tightned something? Who knows....


----------



## yorksa10 (Apr 15, 2013)

*electrical problem? sensor problem? no idea but not happy.*

I'm having the same problem with my 2012 Chevy Cruze LT that I just bought three weeks ago. Started this past Saturday (4/13) where my radio went in and out, then noticed that my blinkers didn't making the blinking sound. As I was about to find a place to park so I can turn off my car and turn it back on, my radio went back to normal. 

Yesterday (4/14), it happened again as I was making the one and a half hour drive to visit family only this time, on top of my radio not working again, I got the Service Stabilitrac, Service TC, etc.. indications on the information window. I had to pull over, turn off my car, and turn it back on. After that, no issues for the rest of the day. 

Today, the problems came back and this time I got it on video. 

Video 1 - 2012 Chevy Cruze Electrical Problem Video 1 - YouTube 
Video 2 - 2012 Chevy Cruze Electrical Problem Video 2 - YouTube 

Because of my work schedule, I can't take it in until Saturday morning. Figure I'll take it to the dealership where I got it from. I remain hopeful that they will be able to find the problem and fix it. I'll keep you posted of any results.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take the videos you made. That way they can see what your car is doing.


----------



## arzamarski (Apr 13, 2013)

Hopes this helps someone! I started having the same problems with my 2012 Chevy Cruze LT. The radio would turn on and off and the stabilitrac service light would come on. I brought the car to the dealership today and got it back in a few hours. This is what they said on the invoice "Found code co800 high voltage problem, said to check out ebcm wires and make sure pins were tight an no broken wires, checked out ok, test batt and charge sys, found alt over charging, replaced alt, clear codes, test drove, everything to specs" No problems since, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

arzamarski said:


> Hopes this helps someone! I started having the same problems with my 2012 Chevy Cruze LT. The radio would turn on and off and the stabilitrac service light would come on. I brought the car to the dealership today and got it back in a few hours. This is what they said on the invoice "Found code co800 high voltage problem, said to check out ebcm wires and make sure pins were tight an no broken wires, checked out ok, test batt and charge sys, *found alt over charging, replaced alt*, clear codes, test drove, everything to specs" No problems since, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


They found and fixed an electrical problem that could easily impact your entire car. Sounds like your dealership did their job.


----------



## kukini808 (Dec 30, 2012)

arzamarski said:


> Hopes this helps someone! I started having the same problems with my 2012 Chevy Cruze LT. The radio would turn on and off and the stabilitrac service light would come on. I brought the car to the dealership today and got it back in a few hours. This is what they said on the invoice "Found code co800 high voltage problem, said to check out ebcm wires and make sure pins were tight an no broken wires, checked out ok, test batt and charge sys, found alt over charging, replaced alt, clear codes, test drove, everything to specs" No problems since, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


thanks for the possible solution..i actually have my car in for the exact same problem, will let them know


----------



## yorksa10 (Apr 15, 2013)

arzamarski said:


> Hopes this helps someone! I started having the same problems with my 2012 Chevy Cruze LT. The radio would turn on and off and the stabilitrac service light would come on. I brought the car to the dealership today and got it back in a few hours. This is what they said on the invoice "Found code co800 high voltage problem, said to check out ebcm wires and make sure pins were tight an no broken wires, checked out ok, test batt and charge sys, found alt over charging, replaced alt, clear codes, test drove, everything to specs" No problems since, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


Good to know. Thank you for sharing. My car goes in tomorrow so I'll be sure to bring it up.


----------



## yorksa10 (Apr 15, 2013)

Took my car into the dealership and found out that they have encountered this problem before. The mechanic replaced the positive battery cable that leads to my radio. I'm hoping that this fixes the issue otherwise, I'll be back here again.


----------



## stowbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

I`ve had the same issue. Dealer tried over and over with all the codes that would come up. Nothing would fix. Finally called GM TAC and they told him they have recieved reports of this, but there is no Tech Bulletin (Why?) The TAC people said the findings have been poor battery terminal connections (positive & negative), AND OR battery cables themselves (positive or negative). TAC also mentioned several about cleaning ground cable at block above starter, and positive cable end at the battery fused junction block. My dealer went with removing and cleaning/tightening ALL the positive and ground connections. Cleared all the codes, test drove, and no problems, codes, etc have set. Only had the car back for a few hours, but so far, so good. Will report if there are any more issues with this.


----------



## kukini808 (Dec 30, 2012)

arzamarski said:


> Hopes this helps someone! I started having the same problems with my 2012 Chevy Cruze LT. The radio would turn on and off and the stabilitrac service light would come on. I brought the car to the dealership today and got it back in a few hours. This is what they said on the invoice "Found code co800 high voltage problem, said to check out ebcm wires and make sure pins were tight an no broken wires, checked out ok, test batt and charge sys, found alt over charging, replaced alt, clear codes, test drove, everything to specs" No problems since, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


took my car in for the third time for the same problem, mentioned what was said above and the service provider said he will mention it to the mechanic....long story short, got the car back the same as it was, nothing fixed because the electrical fault did not want to act up on them


----------



## srhuffman (Apr 25, 2013)

We have a 2011 LT RS Cruze. We bought it approx 6 months ago and it had 4k miles on it. We have had all the same issues with ours. We have had our cruze to the shop 3-4 times for the same thing. First they replaced the fuse box. Then the starter, took the car home that day and it ran worse so I called them and took it back. Here the mechanic that changed the starter "forgot" to put some hoses back on (NICE!). Then a month or two went by and it started acting up again. My husband drives two hours to and from work everyday. So for him to have this happening to him in the middle of the highway is NOT SAFE! Every time we take it to the dealer they want it to be happening right then and there. So we took it while it was doing it and they still couldn't find the problem. Now when we take it in they just say that the cant duplicate the problem after they have had the car for a week and send us on our way! It's very frustrating! We bought this car thinking we were getting a reliable car when in fact we can't rely on it at all! So now every time we drive it we have to worry.....is the power going to go out, are the lights going to go on and off, is it going to start, is the key going to come out of the ignition? 

Im no technician, but if you ask me it sounds like the steering column wiring or the ignition. We were told that there is a problem with the steering columns or chips in the keys but our dealer will not tell us that! My husband came right out and asked if they were waiting for the warranty to run out before they diagnosed the problem.

the long and short of this is, we all have the same problem with the same kind of car. So clearly there is an issue and GM needs to be looking into it! They also should look into their customer service at their service departments. Because our service at our local dealer has not been very friendly nor very informative


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

srhuffman said:


> We have a 2011 LT RS Cruze. We bought it approx 6 months ago and it had 4k miles on it. We have had all the same issues with ours. We have had our cruze to the shop 3-4 times for the same thing. First they replaced the fuse box. Then the starter, took the car home that day and it ran worse so I called them and took it back. Here the mechanic that changed the starter "forgot" to put some hoses back on (NICE!). Then a month or two went by and it started acting up again. My husband drives two hours to and from work everyday. So for him to have this happening to him in the middle of the highway is NOT SAFE! Every time we take it to the dealer they want it to be happening right then and there. So we took it while it was doing it and they still couldn't find the problem. Now when we take it in they just say that the cant duplicate the problem after they have had the car for a week and send us on our way! It's very frustrating! We bought this car thinking we were getting a reliable car when in fact we can't rely on it at all! So now every time we drive it we have to worry.....is the power going to go out, are the lights going to go on and off, is it going to start, is the key going to come out of the ignition?
> 
> Im no technician, but if you ask me it sounds like the steering column wiring or the ignition. We were told that there is a problem with the steering columns or chips in the keys but our dealer will not tell us that! My husband came right out and asked if they were waiting for the warranty to run out before they diagnosed the problem.
> 
> the long and short of this is, we all have the same problem with the same kind of car. So clearly there is an issue and GM needs to be looking into it! They also should look into their customer service at their service departments. Because our service at our local dealer has not been very friendly nor very informative


Hi srhuffman, 

I am sorry to hear about the issues you are having. I would like to look into this for you. [FONT=&quot]Can you private message me your full name, address, phone number, Vehicle Identification number, and approximate mileage on your vehicle please? Look forward to hearing from you!

Crystal L-GM Customer Care[/FONT]


----------



## arzamarski (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, my car started acting up again, the only difference is this time the stabilitrac light did not come on. The car went back to the dealership today. I made a video of the car acting up and showed it to the dealership, so hopefully they can diagnose it better than last time. I don't want to keep going back like some of the other people who have had the same problem. below is a link to the video.
2012 chevy cruze radio problem. - YouTube


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

arzamarski said:


> Well, my car started acting up again, the only difference is this time the stabilitrac light did not come on. The car went back to the dealership today. I made a video of the car acting up and showed it to the dealership, so hopefully they can diagnose it better than last time. I don't want to keep going back like some of the other people who have had the same problem. below is a link to the video.
> 2012 chevy cruze radio problem. - YouTube


 *arzamarski* , 

Sorry to hear about that. I would like to stay involved throughout the process. [FONT=&quot]Can you private message me your full name, address, phone number, Vehicle Identification number, and approximate mileage on your vehicle please? 

Crystal L- Chevrolet Customer Care
[/FONT]


----------



## bdouty (Mar 25, 2013)

Well,its probably been now 7-8 weeks since my son got his car back from a 3 day stay at a dealership in Virginia. They didn't find the problem but it hasn't shown up since! He made the trip back to Michigan also and still no problems! My guess is they must of checked connections and tighten something back down,who knows....so far so good!


----------



## arzamarski (Apr 13, 2013)

I just received my car back from the dealership for a second time and here is what they said they did: checked car out with gds found no code in radio were codes in ebcm checked for updates with sps found reprogram for ebcm loci update reprogrammed ebcm then check for radio were updates for radio reprogrammed radio road test car radio cut out call tac said to check all ground cables and batt cables ok voltage drops ok checked radio replaced and reprogrammed radio tac case #xxx..."


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

arzamarski said:


> I just received my car back from the dealership for a second time and here is what they said they did: checked car out with gds found no code in radio were codes in ebcm checked for updates with sps found reprogram for ebcm loci update reprogrammed ebcm then check for radio were updates for radio reprogrammed radio road test car radio cut out call tac said to check all ground cables and batt cables ok voltage drops ok checked radio replaced and reprogrammed radio tac case #xxx..."


Sounds like you had a bad radio head unit.


----------



## Kimberbrenna (May 10, 2013)

I have been having the same problems, and I have only had my 2012 Cruze LTZ for about 2 months. Had an appointment this morning, and they could not find a problem, but like the above comments mentioned they could only find an old code800. I picked it up, they told me to return if the problem came back. It worked fine, but a few hours later I was driving home from work and it started doing it again. I went right away to the dealership, and this is most important when you bring it in, DON'T shut the car off! One of the mechanics sat in the car with me and started turning the wheel, and every time he did, the radio would cut out, and then he said he could smell the motor getting hot. So he brought it back to the garage and sure enough they found the problem. I need a new power steering motor, and because of the bad power steering motor, it was causing other things to get too hot (best way I can explain it, I'm a 29 year old female, they used more technical words) which was caused the radio to go off and on, and service lights to come on. Since its Friday, they won't be able to order the part until Monday and then it takes about a week for them to get the part. I will let everyone know as soon as I get it fixed if the problem is solved or not. Trust me I know how frustrating it can be and how it feels unsafe to drive. They told me it was okay to drive, but I still wouldn't drive it long distances until I know the problem is fixed.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimberbrenna said:


> I went right away to the dealership, and* this is most important when you bring it in, DON'T shut the car off! *


Well done!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Kimberbrenna said:


> They told me it was okay to drive, but I still wouldn't drive it long distances until I know the problem is fixed.


I probably would have just asked to get a loaner car just to hopefully avoid doing any possible damage.


----------



## stowbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

Had my 2012 Cruze Lt "fixed" for the same reasons as above on 4-24-13. Now, today. It wouldn`t start. When I did get it running, the "Service Anti-Theft System" warning came on. It`s back at the dealer again, and so far they can`t find the reason, again. Only owned this car a few months and it`s already been in the shop more times then my old Hyundai was in 9 years. Really starting to regret going to GM.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kinda sounds like an ignition switch issue.


----------



## stowbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

stowbilly said:


> Had my 2012 Cruze Lt "fixed" for the same reasons as above on 4-24-13. Now, today. It wouldn`t start. When I did get it running, the "Service Anti-Theft System" warning came on. It`s back at the dealer again, and so far they can`t find the reason, again. Only owned this car a few months and it`s already been in the shop more times then my old Hyundai was in 9 years. Really starting to regret going to GM.


Well, the latest "fix" regarding radio shutting off, StabiliTrak light coming on, etc." only lasted 10 days. My 2012 Cruze is back in AGAIN (4th time in 3 months) for the same reasons.
I told the Service Manager either get it right, or get me another car. No more. I now have a 3500 lb. paperweight that my family is afraid to drive.
Certainly SOMEBODY at GM must know the reason for this happening.
I talked to a man last week who has a 2007 Caddy, had the same thing happen (radio, Stabiltrak) back in 07, and it turned out to be the battery cables had small cuts in them that caused electric shorts.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I have seen this condition, oringinal post, fixed by replacing the underhood fuse box.


----------



## stowbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> I have seen this condition, oringinal post, fixed by replacing the underhood fuse box.


ChevyMgr, please tell me you are refering to my post(s) regarding Stabilitrak light, radio off/on, etc.
I`ll suggest to the dealer who`s trying to figure it out. The dealer has been on the phone with GM techs and they don`t seem to offer much help.
GM would like to try every cheap way out with band-aid fixes that haven`t worked.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

stowbilly said:


> ChevyMgr, please tell me you are refering to my post(s) regarding Stabilitrak light, radio off/on, etc.
> I`ll suggest to the dealer who`s trying to figure it out. The dealer has been on the phone with GM techs and they don`t seem to offer much help.
> GM would like to try every cheap way out with band-aid fixes that haven`t worked.


I am speaking of post #1. If yours is that problem then this may be the fix. The key to finding it is having it happen while a tech is monitoring the systems and data.


----------



## arzamarski (Apr 13, 2013)

My car is having the same problems again. This makes the third time for the same problem and the car only has 11000 miles on it. Its starting to become a problem. WTF GM!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like a battery cable issue like he's having. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14157


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like a battery cable issue like he's having.
> 
> Uh... 5,000 Miles - Service Stabilitrack?
> 
> ...


Could be that too. And it may be one or both of them. Had one Cruze need both and 2 others needed just the negative cable, in the last 2 or so weeks. Voltage dropped from 12.5V at one end to 3.3V at the other. One customer complained of a no start and loss of radio prior to the no start conditon. Other two complained of the radio loss and then restart only.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

arzamarski

Have you already contacted a Chevrolet Customer Care Agent to document these issues and possibly assist you in getting them resolved? If not send me a message!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cnors1103 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Radio shuts off and on randomly*

I had a very similar issue. Tried to remote start it on 06/17 after a doctor's appointment and nothing. Get in and try to manually crank it and it turns over then turns off. Took key out put it back in and try to start it. It starts . Then the Service Anti-Theft System light comes on. I turn the car off take the key out and start it agian. It goes away and has not returned. 06/21 I remote start it and get into go to the store. I get to the intersection and stop and as I push the gas to go thru the intersection the radio turns off. Thought nothing of it, but I get to the next intersection to turn and I stop. When i press the gas to take off, the radio and the blinker turn off. The radio flickered on and off and on and off the whole time while the blinker is off. Turn at the intersection and it all comes back on. Drove home from the store with no issues. Called the dearler and set up a date to have it looked at. Pretty depressing that I have only had the car 2 months and its already messing up.... (purchased use and only has 44,000)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello cnors1103,

Sorry to hear about your recent vehicle issues. Please keep us updated once your Cruze is back from the dealership. Best of luck.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cnors1103 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just called the dealership and they say they were not able to get the car to shows it's issues. They said there is no way of knowing the problem without it acting up. Their only solution is try to bring it in when it is acting up. But if there are no lights on and just the radio turning off and on, what will they be able to do at that time.... Nothing, because the radio turning off does not provide any codes to determine the issues. SO frustrated about this.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

My 2012 Eco is doing this as well, but only when it's 85 degrees or hotter. I have lost all faith in my dealership, I took my car in, they had it 2 hours and said my after market amps are causing the issue and billed me $65 for non warranty diagnosis. So I went home removed the amps, wires, everything. They still can't clear the codes or find the cause. They never looked the 1st time and won't refund me. Screw H&H Chevrolet. Worst dealer in Nebraska. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cnors1103,

I completely understand your frustration. I do agree with your dealership-- continue to work with them until the problem can be recreated. If you have any additional concerns we are here to assist.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

You agree with the dealership? They saw my stereo and blamed me. None of my stereo equipment is affecting the power steering or stability track. I proved it by taking it all out of the car. I should charge them for the 40 hours of install, uninstall and re install. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ahiru, With the way GM wires their cars I normally would also tend to agree with your dealership. However we've seen this type of issue with enough other Cruzen here that I don't agree in this particular case - your dealership should have disconnected the aftermarket equipment and then started diagnostics. Leave the aftermarket equipment disconnected for now. When your car acts up again take it immediately to your dealership for them to see it without the equipment. Keep this receipt in your glove box and demand a refund at that time. Then, on the after work survey rip them a new one for taking the easy way out the first time.


----------



## cnors1103 (Jun 21, 2013)

So, after I picked up my car on 6/24, while driving home from work my radio turns off and on and off and on and then I see the stabili-track thing that everyone has been talking about pop up. I am furious because what the dealership could not make happen in a day, I was able to have happen within 15 minutes of picking up the car. I get home about 30 minutes later and park. I get out and push the trunk button on the remote. Nothing happens. I push the door lock nothing happens. I go inside to get my husband's spare set of keys thinking the key battery has died. Push the lock button on the extra key and nothing happens. I put the key in the ignition and try to turn it and nothing happens. There is absolutely no power. I try taking the key out, but it is stuck. I open the hood and my husband and I start moving around the battery cable and ground wires that are exposed on the battery. After just a second of moving them around, we hear the dinging from the inside of the car because the door was left opened with the key still in the iginition. Problem solved for now. Next morning, I take it back to the dealership and they think I am crazy for coming back so quickly. I explain the situation and they want to keep the car for a few days to see if they can get it to duplicate the problem. They give me a loaner car and tell me they will call tomorrow to advise. Two days go by and they finally called me to say that still cannot find the problem, but will keep the car for one more day. Today, I get a call from the service manager stating he thinks they found the problem. Long story short, *they checked the voltage drop on the negative battery cable and it failed the drop test 500 milivolts. They replaced the negative battery cable *and hopefully I will not have any more issues with this. I hope this helps everyone and will keep you posted. Good luck!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cnors1103, the negative battery cable has become a source of recurring stories here. Also, since *ALL* the electronics are driven by the battery, a bad cable on the battery can cause all sorts of strange and unpredictable problems.


----------



## stowbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

obermd said:


> cnors1103, the negative battery cable has become a source of recurring stories here. Also, since *ALL* the electronics are driven by the battery, a bad cable on the battery can cause all sorts of strange and unpredictable problems.


Had the same recurring issues for months, (radio on/off, check stabilitrack light, etc), dealer finally changed BOTH postive and negative battery cables (after I took in a copy I printed off this website I might add) on 5-23-13 and I have not had a problem since. Been through all kinds of wet weather, hot weather, and still running with no problems.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey cnors1103

Please let me know if you experience this issue again. It seems like the problem is resolved but if it happens again I will assist you. Just PM me if you want my assistance. 

Glad to know that your issue has been fixed stowbilly!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cggolfer (Jul 10, 2013)

I am having the same issue with my 2012 Cruze LS2. Its a used car but owned it for less than 30 days. Its currently in the shop but haven't heard if they found anything yet. I have tried to video the power failure but it works every time I have the video going. Will update when I hear from Chevy Service Department.


----------



## K-sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ and I am having the same issue. This happed at least 30 times in a 15 min drive this morning. Also, my cruze is no longer under warranty. I am scheduling to take it in, but has anyone had any luck with this problem yet?


----------



## arzamarski (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got my car back for the THIRD time. They said, "Test drive and no light/indicators came on. Scanned for codes. No codes in any modules. Service manager spoke with technical assistance. The adviser stated to check the G100 and G102 grounds for the correct orientation and tightness. If those grounds were ok, then do a voltage drop test across the starter/alternator cable. If above 200mV, then replace the cable. When initially starting, the voltage goes up to 350mV and then drops down to 200 mV. Replaced the cable. Test drove and no problems." So aparently they don't know what is wrong with it, but they are hoping its the cable. This goes right along with what a few other people are saying, so hopefully the third times the charm.


----------



## mrgnolsen (Jul 18, 2013)

SAME ISSUE 

I have had my 2012 Cruze for 6 months. Radio started flashing about a month ago, then 2 weeks ago it stated telling me "Service StabilitTrack" took it to my dealership they couldn't find anything!!!! 
Like I knew they probly wouldn't, is there anything I can do on my end or have the resolved this occurring issue yet! It is still doing it to this day.!!!


----------



## cherokeeauto (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm a used car dealer in Iowa, I have sold one other Cruze before and it sold quick. So I got another one and the other day I was driving it the radio was turning on and off. I got on the forum and found out that there are other people having the same problem. I took it to the dealership here and town and they said they couldn't get it to do it or GM does know about the problem. so I'm asking what is my next step????? I have 27349 miles on it and I also don't want to sell a car that could be a problem for a customer of mine or a new owner of a GM car. so I guess I'm asking how many problems do people have to have before GM puts a bulletin out on this problem??????


----------



## LGRAY (Jul 26, 2013)

*Radio goes on and off*

I just got the 2012 Cruze LTZ two months ago and my radio blinks off and service stability trax blinks on then goes away. Anyone know what the problems is? Is it a bad ICS? Or electrical issue? 
Thanks Lori Gray
if anyone knows please email me
[[email protected]]


----------



## GymCoach17 (Jul 27, 2013)

SAME ISSUES!!!

I have had my 2011 Cruze for just over 2 months, and it started having the same issues about two weeks ago. The exact same radio off/on business, Service Stabilitrak messages, everything. The only difference with mine is that once we get to where we are going and turn the car off, it won't turn back on, and then the key won't come out of the ignition. Every single time, we have had to jiggle the battery cables until we hear the ding-ding-ding of the key in the ignition and the door open. 

Took it in to the dealership and they had it for 3 days and were unable to duplicate the problem. Said it was running just fine and that hopefully during some of their checks, it tightened up the cables. Picked it up this morning around 10, ran errands all over town with lots of stops and starts, and didn't have a single problem. Husband takes it out around 5:30, and within 10 minutes, it happened again. He drove it straight to the dealership, but they can't get it in until Monday. But at least they could kind of see what was happening with the key getting stuck and having to jiggle the battery cables. Hopefully they can fix it, with a little help from me printing some of these posts too. Otherwise, we're trading it in for a Honda!!!!


----------



## bdouty (Mar 25, 2013)

So can my son take his car to the dealership near him and show them this forum? Would they read it and maybe change his cables,if that's what's causing the issue? Since he's had it back from them it hasn't done it but 4 times....not as often as it was,but it still makes him nervous....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

GymCoach17,

I am sorry you are having this concern. I would like to look into your concern further. Can you please provide me (by private message) with your name, VIN, address, mileage, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership? I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bdouty, 

You can certainly visit a dealership having researched different possibilities and discuss your thoughts with the technician working on the vehicle. Let us know if you do decide to go in and if we can be of any additional support to you. 

Sarah (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## paul716 (Sep 9, 2013)

Im having the exact same problem, the Dealership said it will be $280.00 for Labor, and $220.00 to replace 3 battery cables that they believe is the problem because other people have been going through the same situation. GM should do a RECALL, I cant afford to keep stalling in a 2012 CAR let alone pay that type of money!!!! Im going to have to YOUTUBE the situation so it can go viral if they don't pay for it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

paul716 said:


> Im having the exact same problem, the Dealership said it will be $280.00 for Labor, and $220.00 to replace 3 battery cables that they believe is the problem because other people have been going through the same situation. GM should do a RECALL, I cant afford to keep stalling in a 2012 CAR let alone pay that type of money!!!! Im going to have to YOUTUBE the situation so it can go viral if they don't pay for it.


Wait a minute. I don't understand. You have a 2012 Cruze and you are out of your 3yr/36,000 mile warranty?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Wait a minute. I don't understand. You have a 2012 Cruze and you are out of your 3yr/36,000 mile warranty?


This.

Paul if you are within the 36k miles you should NOT have to pay.

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Paul716, 

I am trying to respond to your private message but for some reason it will not let me. Please reach out again with a contact phone number. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sjs3445 (Sep 24, 2013)

My radio in my 2012 Cruze LT RS shut off 4 times within 30 minutes. Called dealership, they have heard of no such issues. Not sure if its electrical issues. But certainly don't want the problems arising like others have have. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Funny this thread came up, I had this happen saturday and just blamed it on iOS 7 update. Not sure if I lost power steering as I was at a complete stop when it all went off.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sjs3445, 

Is this your MyLink system turning off? We can certainly look into this for you. Please private message us your name, VIN, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership. I look forward to hearing from your soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## StreetDreamsCC1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello, 
I am also having this issue! I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ and I LOVE it... well as least until this all started happening! Stereo and heads up display go blank and then all the warning lights go nuts on the dash cluster and the cluster screen flashes Service Traction Control, shuts off goes good then again with the stereo and all the warning lights then Service Stabilitrack, after that it goes off is fine then the power steering goes out the stereo and display shuts off again and warning lights go on and the screen says Service Power Steering!!!!!! I took it in to the dealer and they just said they found an old history code and cleared it and it worked fine for them! I picked up my car that night and drove the 15 miles home and it did just fine! Got up the next morning and drove it the 15 miles into work and was fine until I turned into the parking lot at work and BAM it did it again. Called the dealer as soon as they opened and told them it was still doing it and even worse! They had me take it back in on my lunch break and didnt hear anything until just after work when they called to ask if they could keep it overnight due to the Tech was working on a tranny issue for a truck and didnt get to look at my car. I LOVE my car and I just want it fixed without all the run around and $$$$ I keep paying just to clear a history code that isnt working. PLEASE HELP if anyone knows what is causing this issue and what all has been done to fix it!!! :sad::sad::sad::dizzy: Thanks for listening, A Dedicated to the Soul Chevy Guy!!!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

StreetDreamsCC1, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership? I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## EdNetman (Oct 4, 2013)

I've been having this issue for a while now, and my car has been in the shop for a week now. They can't replicate the problem.
I even have video of it happening! They said that there were no codes in the computer to clear, have never heard of the issue, and are not aware of any service bulletins pertaining to this issue.

The radio going out is annoying, the stabilitrack is troubling, the power steering going out is JUST PLAIN SCARY!

Has anyone had this fixed yet? If so, can you tell me what they did so I can relay that info to the dealership?




(Not my car, but this is the same thing that happened to me.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

EdNetman said:


> I've been having this issue for a while now, and my car has been in the shop for a week now. They can't replicate the problem.
> I even have video of it happening! They said that there were no codes in the computer to clear, have never heard of the issue, and are not aware of any service bulletins pertaining to this issue.
> 
> The radio going out is annoying, the stabilitrack is troubling, the power steering going out is JUST PLAIN SCARY!
> ...


1. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...r-steering-theft-deterrent-system-issues.html 

2. PM the Chevy Customer Service person here and have them help you. 

3. Call the 800 number in the back of your OM and open an incident with GM regarding your issues.

4. Try to find a competent dealer service department that can/will properly test your car for the obvious electrical problem.

My guess is you have a negative battery cable that has gone bad (as quite a few others here have) and this is the root of the problem. You could also have a bad battery (you didn't say how old your Cruze is or how many miles is on it).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi EdNetman

I'm very sorry that you are dealing with this frustrating issue. I am available to help you get this resolved. If you are interested in my assistance just sent me a private message with your name, VIN, current mileage and the dealership you are working with. I look forward to hearing from you. I hope you have an awesome weekend. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jredo0909 (Oct 8, 2013)

WOW!! This thread started 8 months ago and just about every poster has experienced the same problem with their 2012 Chevy Cruze and Chevy still has no answer for why this problem is occurring. What upsets me more than anything is that the dealer I took my daughters car to with the same issues just last week acted like there is no history of this being a problem. Come on, are you kidding me. Their is 8 months of different complaints on this forum alone. I was also sent home with the excuse that they were unable to duplicate the complaint so they didn't know what to fix. I need some help Chevy Customer Care!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jredo0909 said:


> WOW!! This thread started 8 months ago and just about every poster has experienced the same problem with their 2012 Chevy Cruze and Chevy still has no answer for why this problem is occurring. What upsets me more than anything is that the dealer I took my daughters car to with the same issues just last week acted like there is no history of this being a problem. Come on, are you kidding me. Their is 8 months of different complaints on this forum alone. I was also sent home with the excuse that they were unable to duplicate the complaint so they didn't know what to fix. I need some help Chevy Customer Care!


Hello jredo0909,

I am sorry you are experiencing an issue with your Cruze. Please send us a private message and include a brief description of all your concerns, contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name and location of the dealer you are willing to work with. We look forward to hearing from you and assisting you.

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## wilded1 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Lemon law*

Has anyone considered the lemon law? Wisconsin has a good one.
Wisconsin Lemon Law | Wisconsin Lemon Laywer | The Lemon Law Attorneys

My 2012 Cruze ls has been doing the same exact thing for two weeks now. Service Stabila track and service traction control comes on for a brief couple of seconds. The radio then cuts in and out for a period of time. This happens some days and others it does not. When this error is occuring I noticed that using the power windows and the blinker will cause the stabila track and traction control lights to come on more frequently. 

Took it to the dealer today. While driving there this issue was happening. I let the car run while I went inside to talk with the dealer. They looked at it for about 3 hours with no answers. They had me drive around with the mechanic for a bit to see if I could recreate the problem. Nothing. Made another appointment to have the formen of the shop drive it for a day or so to recreate the issue. They are giving me a loaner car so I will not be without transportation. Hope all goes well and they can fix the issue. I always have the lemon law to fall back on if need be. Keep you posted.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So am I the the only 2013 that had this issue but minus the stabilitrac lights add service charging system? It only happens every other month for me been in once and no luck.


----------



## jredo0909 (Oct 8, 2013)

On my second trip to the dealer, the Body Control Module was replaced. This was last Thursday. By Sunday, the car is back to the same problem, and that is the radio going on and off continually, the power steering locking up, and the service stability track warning light flashing on and off. Has anyone found a satisfactory repair to this issue? Many posters seem to have experienced this same problem, but no one returns to claim it is fixed, including Chevy Customer Care.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jredo0909 said:


> On my second trip to the dealer, the Body Control Module was replaced. This was last Thursday. By Sunday, the car is back to the same problem, and that is the radio going on and off continually, the power steering locking up, and the service stability track warning light flashing on and off. Has anyone found a satisfactory repair to this issue? Many posters seem to have experienced this same problem, but no one returns to claim it is fixed, including Chevy Customer Care.


I recall at least one Cruze owner that posted that this issue was traced to a defective negative battery cable. IIRC there have been a couple of others also. Try searching for "battery cable". There also have been a couple of bad batteries that caused this sort of problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I just sent you a private message jredo0909. I will do everything that I can to help you get this issue resolved.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BoilerRacingCo (Oct 17, 2013)

I have the same issues that started today. 2012 Cruze with 40k mi. The radio goes off and on and the stabilitrac warning is displayed momentarily. I am shocked there are no fixes on this thread yet. I have powertrain warranty only so trying to figure out my options. I don't know if GM considers stabilitrac part of the powertrain. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## arzamarski (Apr 13, 2013)

My Cruze is still acting up. This is the fifth time I have been to the garage for a radio/electric issue. This time the radio will randomly freeze. The screen will go black, there will be no sounds, and none of the buttons will work. I brought the car to the shop and they talked to GM again and ended up replacing the radio, again. This is the third radio that has been in the car and it only has 14K miles. It seems like they are just grasping at straws...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you have a Service Request with us arzamarski? If not I can create one and escalate this issue to the proper person that can handle this and get it resolved for you. I am so sorry that you are dealing with this reoccurring frustrating issue. Please send me a private message if you would like my assistance.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jredo0909 (Oct 8, 2013)

Boiler, I have been back and forth to the dealer 5 times with this issue and I am happy to report that I believe they have finally figured out the solution. On Thursday of last week, after first doing a software update that didn't fix the problem, and then replacing the Body Control Module, which also didn't fix the problem, the dealer replaced the battery cables, determining they were faulty, and the car has not experienced any of the electrical problems since. It appears to be fixed. I would have your technician call engineering and have them check the battery cables. Hope this helps those that are experiencing the radio and A/C shut offs, the Service Stability Trac messages, and the ability to trigger all of these issues by using the power windows or locks.


BoilerRacingCo said:


> I have the same issues that started today. 2012 Cruze with 40k mi. The radio goes off and on and the stabilitrac warning is displayed momentarily. I am shocked there are no fixes on this thread yet. I have powertrain warranty only so trying to figure out my options. I don't know if GM considers stabilitrac part of the powertrain. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jredo0909 (Oct 8, 2013)

Arzamarski, See my note on the previous post. If they haven't checked the battery cables, having them replaced may very well make this fix your last trip to the dealer for this issue. It worked for us. Good luck.


arzamarski said:


> My Cruze is still acting up. This is the fifth time I have been to the garage for a radio/electric issue. This time the radio will randomly freeze. The screen will go black, there will be no sounds, and none of the buttons will work. I brought the car to the shop and they talked to GM again and ended up replacing the radio, again. This is the third radio that has been in the car and it only has 14K miles. It seems like they are just grasping at straws...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am glad that your daughters Cruze is fixed jdredo0909. If you would like for me to assist you in getting your Cruze in for an appointment BoilerRacing please send me a private message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Kbronson12 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am having the same problem. I need answers. The dealership doesn't know what is wrong. In addition too all of the problems stated my cruze will completely shut off and I have to park it and turn it back on. In the middle of the road!! I don't feel safe driving this car and no one can find the problem. If someone has answers please let me know!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Kbronson12 said:


> I am having the same problem. I need answers. The dealership doesn't know what is wrong. In addition too all of the problems stated my cruze will completely shut off and I have to park it and turn it back on. In the middle of the road!! I don't feel safe driving this car and no one can find the problem. If someone has answers please let me know!


Has the dealership's service department tested the battery cables? It seems that the two most reported fixes for this problem here has been one of two battery cables or the battery itself. Any competent serive department should be able to check these.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am available to create a Service Request and stick with you until this issue is able to get resolved. Send me a private message if you want my assistance Kbronson12.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rodbow (Oct 25, 2013)

We are having a similar problem with or 2012 Cruze. We notice when he radio goes off, so does the infotainment screen. The turn signals also stop working.
This is also intermittent and some days it works fine.
Any ideas?


----------



## Kbaum90 (Oct 25, 2013)

I have also starting having similar problems. At first it started when I would back up my car would just die. My sister and I were going out of town the other day and it took me 3 times turning the key to crank up my car. Mine is a 2012 Chevy Cruze LT with 37,000 miles on it. Yesterday the radio started turning off and on and it popped up on the information screen "Service Traction Control". What the heck?? Before all this it was saying "Service Security Theft Sensor" or some sort like that. This is mine and my husbands only way of going. I am hoping it is not something serious because my warranty is already out.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Rodbow: See msg nbr 114 of this thread. Also search this site for stabilitrac and read them.


----------



## kerryh65 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Cruze problems*

Hi, I am having the exact same issues in a 2012 Cruze LTZ RS 1.4L turbo 6 speed auto. Has just short of 30,000 miles on it. Any feedback about what was done to resolve the problem would be greatly appreciated (including the name of the dealer that fixed it). I took it to my local dealer on Friday and the service writer seemed clueless about what it could be. Fortunately, it did act up while I took him out for a drive. I have an appointment on Monday to have it looked at.


----------



## kerryh65 (Oct 27, 2013)

Here is my initial post on another thread:
I bought a used 2012 Cruze with 26,500 miles on it over the summer. I really loved the car, and then the trouble hit about 3 weeks in. At first it was the radio would turn off and back on. Only happened once, then not again for a few weeks. Then it came back with friends. The steering wheel will lock up when I hit the brakes at low speed (have not tried it at high speed yet) turning into a parking space. Almost hit a car. Radio cuts out at the same time. The audible click of the turn signal will go silent during this time as well. I can tap the brake or jerk the wheel and get the radio to turn off as well (intermittently, not continually). It has happened a couple times when I have shifted to park. The "service stabilitrak system" light will also flash on briefly on occasion when the radio acts up. I notice a voltage surge from 13.0-13.2 all the way as high as 15.9 in the immediate timeframe of the trouble. It has come just prior, during or just after so I'm not sure which causes the other. If I turn the car off while the radio is acting up, the radio will turn off, then come back on (rather than stay on for the 10 minute period, or until the driver's door is opened). During these times the A/C settings will reset to something different than where I had them, and the dash display will reset to solo MPH. I may go days without any issues, other days it's non-stop.
An initial inconvenience is now becoming a driving hazard. 
I took the car into a dealer on Friday and had a service writer go for a ride. Fortunately, many of these issues were evident to the service writer. I have an appointment on Monday. Just hope they can/will fix it.
Anyone else have similar issues? 
Here is the only link I could find of almost identical issues: Chevrolet Cruze Steering - 2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE Problems With Steering

Any help/feedback is appreciated.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kerryh65 said:


> Hi, I am having the exact same issues in a 2012 Cruze LTZ RS 1.4L turbo 6 speed auto. Has just short of 30,000 miles on it. Any feedback about what was done to resolve the problem would be greatly appreciated (including the name of the dealer that fixed it). I took it to my local dealer on Friday and the service writer seemed clueless about what it could be. Fortunately, it did act up while I took him out for a drive. I have an appointment on Monday to have it looked at.


Just because the service writer was clueless about this issue doesn't mean that the techs at the dealership won't be able to fix it. That your car did this while the service writer was in it is actually really good - now they won't be able to say "could not duplicate" and they'll have to dig further. Please keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Kerry,

So sorry that you have had to experience these issues with your Cruze. We are available to create a Service Request and assist you until a resolution is found. If you are interested please feel free to send us a private message with your full name, VIN, current mileage, the name of your dealership and a link to this post. We look forward to hearing from you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jackie, do you know if this issue, which has filled 13 pages here, has been reported to the product managers for the Cruze and the plant managers at Lordstown?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I do not know but I have individually documented the concerns of everyone's that has reached out to me ober. I will forward this thread to my supervisor on Monday. I will make sure that this information gets to the proper department.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> I do not know but I have individually documented the concerns of everyone's that has reached out to me ober. I will forward this thread to my supervisor on Monday. I will make sure that this information gets to the proper department.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Thanks. We also have a stickied thread in the service issues forum about the same set of symptoms.


----------



## rdjoon (Oct 27, 2013)

I am very frustrated. I have had my 2012 Cruze into the dealership twice for this issue and it will be going back for the third time tomorrow. The first time I dropped it off and there were no codes and the dealership couldn't recreate the issue. The second time, I happened to be driving by the dealership and it started to happen. I stopped in and they checked for codes and were able to find a code and replaced the ignition switch. I got it back and everything was fine for a few days and then it started to happen again. I am going to drop it back off tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

No problem. That's what I'm here for. I actually already sent this thread over and I will go find the other one and send it as well. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Please check your private messages rdjoon. I want to make a Service Request for you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevnut (Oct 26, 2013)

Wished I had seen this last week.My wife just bought her first new car on Wednesday (2013 Eco 6spd)& if this happens to hers I'll be a little ticked.&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## rdjoon (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, I took the car back to the dealership this morning. The car would not start up this morning and then when it finally did the dash lights did not come on. 

Jackie, I sent you my info. Let me know if I am missing anything.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I got it. I am looking into this, creating an SR for you and I will contact you later today.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dkenns (Oct 29, 2013)

*Stabil Track Issues*

We just took our 2012 Cruze back to the shop for the 4th time since June for the same problem. 2 weeks ago they put in an entirely new fuse box and it start doing the same problem. Took it in at 8 this morning and at 2:30 they still couldn't figure out what the problem is.

Must be something Chevy needs to get figured out


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dkenns, 

Let us know if you would like for us to contact your dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dkenns (Oct 29, 2013)

How do I send you the info in a "pm"?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If you select our screen name, a box will pop up and you'll have the option of "Private Message". We hope this helps, and we look forward to hearing more from you.

Amber N. (assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sjdumont (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, just purchased a 2012 LTZ Cruze on 10/07. Has 40K on it. Just had the coolant pump replaced because it was leaking on 10/28. On 10/29 the car went completely dead as if the battery was disconnected. Not even one light would come on, remotes dead also. After a minute are so all power resorted itself. Also noticed the radio screen display blinked out. Not the back light but the text. Stability warning came on also. Definitely have some grounding issues here. My son drives this car and he also said that the steering locked on him right before a turn into traffic on 10/29. Based on the threads here I would say that GM has a real problem. Taking this to a dealer to have fixed is just the tip of the iceberg. As someone said, GM is waiting for something terrible to happen before a recall. I hope their conscious is working. I will keep you posted on the fix. Stacy, please don't apologize; the word has know meaning to me when it comes to the personal safety of my family especially when GM knows there is a problem in their engineering and assembly process on this vehicle. Truly disgusted with GM's attitude here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sjdumont said:


> Hi, just purchased a 2012 LTZ Cruze on 10/07. Has 40K on it. Just had the coolant pump replaced because it was leaking on 10/28. On 10/29 the car went completely dead as if the battery was disconnected. Not even one light would come on, remotes dead also. After a minute are so all power resorted itself. Also noticed the radio screen display blinked out. Not the back light but the text. Stability warning came on also. Definitely have some grounding issues here. My son drives this car and he also said that the steering locked on him right before a turn into traffic on 10/29. Based on the threads here I would say that GM has a real problem. Taking this to a dealer to have fixed is just the tip of the iceberg. As someone said, GM is waiting for something terrible to happen before a recall. I hope their conscious is working. I will keep you posted on the fix. Stacy, please don't apologize; the word has know meaning to me when it comes to the personal safety of my family especially when GM knows there is a problem in their engineering and assembly process on this vehicle. Truly disgusted with GM's attitude here.


The steering completely locking is not the same issue as we've been discussing here. This thread is about a slight notch feeling when performing lane maintenance adjustments driving on a straight level road. Complete steering lock is more likely related to the electrical issues you have had. I'm moving this your posts and this response to the appropriate thread. -Mike.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sjdumont, 

Please be sure to send us a private message. We would like to look into this concern for you. Be sure to include your name, VIN, address, phone number, and dealership. 

Erica Tiffany 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bnivens (Nov 1, 2013)

I am having the same problem. I bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ a month ago with 45k miles on it. About a week ago the radio started turning itself on and off occasionally. Today the radio was flickering frequently and the Service Stabilitrek light was also flickering. I made it home, parked it, and turned it off. Now it will not turn back on. The power locks and key fab dont work, nothing will turn on. Based on this thread, it seems like this is a common problem with the Cruze. How has there not been some kind of recall? How can Chevy consciously sell potentially unsafe cars? I feel fortunate that I made it home safe and the steering didnt give out. Has anybody been able to fix this?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you file a complaint with NHTSA? How about one with GM via the toll free number in the back of the OM?


----------



## kerryh65 (Oct 27, 2013)

HI everyone. Received a call from my dealer about 430 today. I was told they replaced the negative battery cable and the fuse block under the hood. They also replaced a brake module as part of a recall. They believe the battery cable and fuse block has fixed the problems. I will keep you posted about how it behaves. I hope to pick it up in the morning. Kerry


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

If you are experiencing this concern, please private message us with your name, VIN, address, phone number, and dealership. We will contact your dealership and assist you towards a resolution. If your dealership has stated to you there are no codes, please contact us as well. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bnivens said:


> I am having the same problem. I bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ a month ago with 45k miles on it. About a week ago the radio started turning itself on and off occasionally. Today the radio was flickering frequently and the Service Stabilitrek light was also flickering. I made it home, parked it, and turned it off. Now it will not turn back on. The power locks and key fab dont work, nothing will turn on. Based on this thread, it seems like this is a common problem with the Cruze. How has there not been some kind of recall? How can Chevy consciously sell potentially unsafe cars? I feel fortunate that I made it home safe and the steering didnt give out. Has anybody been able to fix this?


bnivens, 

Please private message us your name, VIN, address, phone number, and dealership. I would like to assist you by looking further into this. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MyCruze13 (Nov 5, 2013)

For everyone having problems with their radio shutting off, Stability Trac, Trac Control, Or lose of Power steering. It is the BCM module. I had these problems for MONTHS on my Cruze and I even work for GM but no one could figure it out. After a lot of research I found this problem happening on some other GM vehicles. So they tested it,and turns out it was bad and was replaced. Haven't had a single problem since then with these problems. :hope:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MyCruze13 said:


> For everyone having problems with their radio shutting off, Stability Trac, Trac Control, Or lose of Power steering. It is the BCM module. I had these problems for MONTHS on my Cruze and I even work for GM but no one could figure it out. After a lot of research I found this problem happening on some other GM vehicles. So they tested it,and turns out it was bad and was replaced. Haven't had a single problem since then with these problems. :hope:


So now we have two possible culprits - a bad BCM module and bad battery cables. This is just a reminder about how complex modern cars have become. Thank you for this additional information.


----------



## jredo0909 (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't be surprised MyCruzee13 if you are back in the dealer in a couple days. When they replaced my BCM module initially, the problems seemed to go away for several days. They did return however, and it wasn't until the battery cables were replaced that the problems went away for good. I have experienced none of the issues that all on this thread have experienced since the battery cables were replaced. Hope just replacing the BCM works for you. Best, Jim


MyCruze13 said:


> For everyone having problems with their radio shutting off, Stability Trac, Trac Control, Or lose of Power steering. It is the BCM module. I had these problems for MONTHS on my Cruze and I even work for GM but no one could figure it out. After a lot of research I found this problem happening on some other GM vehicles. So they tested it,and turns out it was bad and was replaced. Haven't had a single problem since then with these problems. :hope:


----------



## ninja000 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone found a solution for the Cruze radio shutting off, random rebooting, dash issues as well? My does not happen often enough for dealer to witness, so progress is nil. 

Any cures? I saw a post referencing a bulletin? Anyone know where to find that bulletin?

Thanks, Jeff



[email protected]


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Jeff,

I just sent you a private message requesting more information from you. Please check your direct messages. I would like to assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ninja000 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, is your Cruze electrical problem resolved? I am having the same problem. Has anyone gotten the problem fully resolved with a clear solution? I have heard various attempts, but nothing long lasting. I would appreciate any help. 

jeff (at) cfsprod (dot) com


----------



## ninja000 (Nov 11, 2013)

Did the battery cables and fuse box do the trick?


----------



## ninja000 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, is your Cruze electrical problem resolved? I am having the same problem. Has anyone gotten the problem fully resolved with a clear solution? I have heard various attempts, but nothing long lasting. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## Cruze Dud (Nov 13, 2013)

Did they ever resolve these issues? We bought a 2012 Cruze for our 16 year old and the same thing keeps happening to her car. (Radio goes out, power steering goes out and all of the same service notifications flash on the screen.) We are afraid to let her drive it. Picked it up from the service department again tonight and they said it was a loose battery cable. I drove about a 1/2 mile down the road and the radio cut off again. Ugh!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Cruze Dud,

I'm so sorry that you have experienced this issue. Your daughters safety and your peace of mind are very important to us. I see that Erica sent you a PM. Please be sure to respond with the requested information and we will get to work on this today. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I started reading this thread about 30 minutes ago and got tired of the same old posts of good customers continually having this same problem. Jackie has been kind and interactive with Cruze owners, but it's now November 2013 and the issue continues. I'm not having the problem, but my confidence in Chevrolet is waning. 

Is it not possible for Chevrolet to buy back one of these poster's cars, preferably the person who is most prominent with the problem, and keep it until they find the problem and engineer a fix?? Ship it back to the factory engineers to find the problem and then issue a recall of the effected cars? 

GM is surely loosing Cruze sales when these owners share their experiences with potential buyers. Come on GM do the right thing!!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> GM is surely loosing Cruze sales when these owners share their experiences with potential buyers. Come on GM do the right thing!!!


You would think so looking at these numbers for the last few months. But then the Cruze sales seem to fall during the winter months for some reason:

Chevrolet Cruze Sales Figures - GOOD CAR BAD CAR

But I'm thinking this is an issue made up of two primary things. 
1. Parts supplier QC, or lack thereof.
2. The same old bugaboo of dealer service department support.
If it weren't for the Cruze forum being a repository of owner experiences, it could be more difficult for folks to know what is going on. How many owners, who don't about this information, are simply being sent on their way with little satisfaction?


----------



## untilrecently (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze with 41K miles and I recently started having the same problems listed here. About two days ago the radio and its display started turning off, even the blinker sound wouldn't work. I tried shutting off the heater or the seat warmers just to see if I could determine what was triggering the problem but that didn't work. At one point, I thought it was linked to turning the wheel or using the blinker, but that wasn't it either. The service traction control & Stabilitrak notification popped up a few times but they would go right away and no other warning lights would turned on. Then I started watching the battery voltage and found it was fluctuating from 12.9 - 15.5V, whether I was driving or parked. This seem out of the ordinary so I started searching and asking around about the issue and finally found this thread. I immediately made an appointment with the dealership and got my car in today. On the drive to the dealership my power steering went out briefly and all the notification lights turned on and blinked several times. Once the power steering kicked back in, the warning lights went off. I forwarded this thread to the dealership so they could have an idea of what's going on, but to my surprise the electrical specialist had already been aware of the problem. There was even another Cruze owner there getting their car serviced there for the same thing. They replaced the positive and negative battery cable assembly and so far things are running smoothly. I also took care of the recall for the electric vacuum pump switch.

I'd like to say thank you to everyone who posted info here. It was extremely helpful. I'll let you know if the issue returns.

The dealership advised to call GM @ 800-222-1020 and have them document the issue. After calling them, I was also told to write a letter to: 
Chevrolet
P.O. Box 33170
Detroit, MI 48232-5170

This isn't a recall yet but I think it's on its way. Good luck & safe travels, Cruzers


----------



## Austinmc20 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm having the same problem with my cruze!! I'm at a loss of what to do. My B2B warranty is almost up, and I feel like this will be an expensive fix. I have brought it to the dealer twice and they look at me like I'm crazy, because it doesn't happen on que. They just want me to change the battery, and I know that isn't the problem. There has to be someone who know what this problem is.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Austinmc20 said:


> I'm having the same problem with my cruze!! I'm at a loss of what to do. My B2B warranty is almost up, and I feel like this will be an expensive fix. I have brought it to the dealer twice and they look at me like I'm crazy, because it doesn't happen on que. They just want me to change the battery, and I know that isn't the problem. There has to be someone who know what this problem is.


1. Use the toll free number in the back of your OM to open an issue with GM. 
2. PM the Chevy Customer Service Rep. on this site and give them the details.
3. Think seriously about finding another Chevy dealership to service your Cruze. 
4. Good Luck.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for directing him to us Jim! We got your PM Austin. I sent you a reply requesting additional info. We will be here limited hours over the holiday weekend but we will get back with you by Monday morning. Have a great holiday weekend everyone! 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## nbunting (Dec 9, 2013)

Also, having the same problem. It is starting to affect the instrument cluster this morning. Will be taking it to the dealer tonight. From what I have been reading, I do not expect much from the dealer. Hoping for a solution soon.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nbunting, 

Please keep us posted once you are able to speak with your dealership. If you need further assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mpd2001 (Oct 3, 2013)

I had my 2012 into the dealer for the third time for this issue, obviously they could not get the car to do it. The first time they did nothing because at that time there was no bulletin. Second time they did the check connections no help. The third time in the service manager just happened to come back from a meeting with 10 other service managers, they were discussing the cruze they all told him to replace all three battery cables which he did. I noticed when I got the car back that my lights no longer dim when I crank the wheel which they did when the car was acting up. Is it fixed? I am not sure but so far so good. time will tell. (side note on one of the cables in bold letters MADE IN CHINA big surprise,)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mpd2001 said:


> I had my 2012 into the dealer for the third time for this issue, obviously they could not get the car to do it. The first time they did nothing because at that time there was no bulletin. Second time they did the check connections no help. The third time in the service manager just happened to come back from a meeting with 10 other service managers, they were discussing the cruze they all told him to replace all three battery cables which he did. I noticed when I got the car back that my lights no longer dim when I crank the wheel which they did when the car was acting up. Is it fixed? I am not sure but so far so good. time will tell. (side note on one of the cables in bold letters MADE IN CHINA big surprise,)


Hey mpd,

I'm glad the dealership was able to offer you a fix to the concern you were experiencing! Let us know if anything changes.

Happy Cruzing!

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

my 2010 2.0 diesel has now started the radio going on and off an now its staying off is there a recall to fix this problem im in northern ireland uk starting to wish i had never bought this car please help !!!!!!!


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

its ok folks got it sorted negative lead was loose also noticed terminals badly corroded i would of thought these would have been greased up at the factory rubbed all connections an greased alls good now


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Given the number of "corroded" and/or loose battery connections I recommend that everyone check the battery terminals and connections each month when you do your monthly tire pressure adjustment.


----------



## Cabamino (Nov 21, 2013)

This is interesting.... I don't have any "obvious" power problems but did notice this weekend when I turned the wheels in a dark parking garage that the headlights dimmed slightly. I'll check the battery cables when I get a chance.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Given the number of "corroded" and/or loose battery connections I recommend that everyone check the battery terminals and connections each month when you do your monthly tire pressure adjustment.


Very much agree. When I did this month's fluids and tire pressure check, I just happened to look at the battery terminals on the cars. Both terminals on the P5 had light corrosion on them and it's a one year old battery. As soon as I get to the parts store, I'll be picking up some dielectric grease. As an interim fix, I mixed up some baking soda and water and gave both terminals a liberal brushing.


----------



## lewimatt (Dec 17, 2013)

I too have been having an issue with the radio turning off at random times and on occasion I will get the stability track repair notification as well. We recently made an 850 mile road trip and the radio problems and stability track repair notification became very apparent towards the end of our trip with the radio turning off and on constantly. Also, I believe this may be unrelated, but the check engine light came on and my idle was acting screwy. I had the check engine light checked at auto zone with a reading of a couple of faulty sensors (oxygen and a manifold one) were not functioning correctly. I have an appointment tomorrow at the dealership to get these problems looked at and I will be showing them this thread as it is a prevalent issue. I will give an update after the service and hopefully have some insight on the radio and other electrical issues.


----------



## 12bluecruze (Dec 17, 2013)

I have 2012 Cruze with the rebooting Radio issue. It's been happening intermittently for months .In some cases the stability link message is displayed and a few times the electronic powerSteering failed. My dealer could not duplicateThe issue in the first visit. On the second visit I provided a video of itAnd they were also able to observe it in action. My dealer recently replaced the radio and it was okFor about a month. Now it's doing it again. I believe it's power related as it's impacting multiple Systems. Plus I have read others postings on this site which point toward power cables I'm going to share this sites postings with my dealer


----------



## Roncruiser (Feb 17, 2013)

*Same problem for months now*



12bluecruze said:


> I have 2012 Cruze with the rebooting Radio issue. It's been happening intermittently for months .In some cases the stability link message is displayed and a few times the electronic powerSteering failed. My dealer could not duplicateThe issue in the first visit. On the second visit I provided a video of itAnd they were also able to observe it in action. My dealer recently replaced the radio and it was okFor about a month. Now it's doing it again. I believe it's power related as it's impacting multiple Systems. Plus I have read others postings on this site which point toward power cables I'm going to share this sites postings with my dealer




I have been bringing my cruze to my dealer for several times now. I always get the same response that they cannot duplicate the issue. I have dozens of video showing them when it is acting up but they say they cant act on that alone. They tell me that this is the first time they come across this issue and even GM in the whole north america said it to them when the dealer consulted them on it. They send me back with a car you cant even use the hands free function because everything goes off once the blinking starts. So I think they just ripped me off paying all these added stuff on my car but cant even use it. If I get a ticket for using the phone while driving I will give it to GM for them to pay for it. Well at least its a little festive inside my care every time I drive it because the radio and all warning lights blinks like a Christmas light inside my car.


----------



## 12bluecruze (Dec 17, 2013)

In this ever connected world of Facebook, Twitter and this site. They have a chance to make this right. No matter how much advertising they do or how good the car is, it can be trashed by stories like ours. I really hope they get this figured out. I have 42,000 miles on my 2012 Eco Cruze and its been a great car. I really love the looks, the wheels, the 6 speed turbo and 42 plus MPG. It also rides like a mid size car at 75 MPH. Its corners like a sports car and has all the Technology we demand like OnStar, Satellite, CD, AM/FM. Stability & Traction control and anti lock brakes. Plus 10 Airbags. I just hope this great American car is not ruined by some cheap made in china battery harness wiring. My car radio started rebooting about every 30 seconds on Dec 14 after being for about a month after they replaced the radio. I lifted the hood and tugged on all the battery harness lines that feed the positive metal plate, I also opened the fuse and relay box and pushed on all the relays and fuses. Its been fine now for 3 days. Not sure If I did it or its just back to the original random problem. IE: Its intermittent. I think I need to have someone sit in the car with the radio on while I tug and pull and tap all the connections , fuses and relays. I know Chevy can solve this!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't believe this situation hasn't shown up on GM's Emerging Issues web casts and if it has, I really can't believe that so many dealerships are ignorant of the problem. While they may not have identified a permanent fix for it, it's a real shame the dealerships are oblivious of it. Everyone with this problem should do three things.
1. Open an incident with GM via the toll free number in the back of their OM.
2. PM the Chevy Customer Care id here and get them involved. 
3. File a complaint with NHTSA on the issue. If you build enough entries, it will force more emphasis of the issue on GM and maybe the resolution will be given a higher priority. 

Vehicle Owners | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)

Look how long it took to get a resolution for the "Cabin Cologne" problems. Making sure your voice is heard is the only way to get something positive done. Of course Chevy could do more to motivate the inept service dealers to give the customers the service they deserve.


----------



## 12bluecruze (Dec 17, 2013)

I just emailed my post to Chevrolet, I recommend we all do the same. Chevrolet Owners | Contact Us | Chevrolet Thanks and have a great Christmas/ Happy Holiday Season.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

12bluecruze, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. We have received your private message and will respond shortly. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Roncruiser- do you have any U codes? Uxxx? We had a similar problem, flashing lights and gauge fluctuations, with Chrysler minivans a few years ago and it was an intermittent crashed network due to electrical interference caused by a bad ground. To find the problem I had to unplug each module one at a time, while the network was crashing which isn't easy on an intermittent problem, until the network came back up.


----------



## Roncruiser (Feb 17, 2013)

The dealer attached it to its diagnostic tool and does not show anything. Even the onstar monthly diagnostic shows nothing. Even with all warning lights flashing and service notification in my dash. The dealer even had my car for a week although they only testes it for one day shows nothing on the diagnostic tool. They even claim that this us the first time they come across such issue and no issue reported to GM motors in the whole north america.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

See post number 173 in this thread.


----------



## silvercruze2012 (Dec 19, 2013)

i am having same problem radio going off and on them lights coming on had my blinker on it wouldnt make a noise ... is this common problem on these cars ?? oh this third time this has happen


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Given that there are well over 500,000 Cruzen running around, it's not that common. However, as with all electrical problems it's darn near impossible to track down, especially if it's intermittent. At a minimum anyone having this problem should open their hood and check the battery cables are fully connected and that all fuses in both fuse boxes are completely seated. For the fuses, pull each one out and then push it back in all the way.

The reasons for these two steps are that several people have identified a loose connection to their battery and/or corrosion on the battery terminals, and a few have noticed that they had fuses not fully seated.

This is in addition to Jim Frey's suggestions to open a service ticket with GM and report it to the NHTSA.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi silvercruze,

Sorry to hear about your Cruze issue. Please PM us and we can open up a Service Request and work with your dealership for you. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Roncruiser (Feb 17, 2013)

silvercruze2012 said:


> i am having same problem radio going off and on them lights coming on had my blinker on it wouldnt make a noise ... is this common problem on these cars ?? oh this third time this has happen


see if your issue is as bad as this one. You can view my uploads

Chevy Cruze - YouTube


----------



## untilrecently (Nov 16, 2013)

On November 15, 2013 I took my 2012 Cruze in for this very issue. The dealership replaced the battery cables and everything was working great... until today. The issue is back and it's just like before. Sometimes it seems like the turn signal triggers it but it's really just random. I'm glad we're all playing trial and error here but it's clear this is a manufacturer defect and needs to be resolved and recalled. Come on GM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

untilrecently, 

I am sorry to hear your concern has returned. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I would like to look into this further for you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## casweethart (Jan 5, 2014)

I've only had my 2012 cruze for 4 months. It was after the first month the radio started randomly flickering off and on, and the instrument panel lighting up with all kinds of service notifications, (stabili track, traction control, auto theft device) The dealer says they have no clue what the problem is and there are no codes. Yesterday I lost control of my car as the power steering went out. Luckily there was no damage or injury. Took it straight to a different dealer where it was checked out yet again... and again nothing found. At least they paid for my rental, but I still don't feel safe in the cruze. I think its time to go car shopping for something other than a GM product.


----------



## earthgirl (Dec 26, 2013)

Same problem with my 2014 LTZ after dealer updated mylink. I am not a happy wrestling mom driving to tournaments and duals sans radio! Super annoyed ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

casweethart said:


> I think its time to go car shopping for something other than a GM product.



I'm with you... It's very annoying that a car that's been out for this long has this many common issues. Mine has this issue, the binding steering, and the heated seats stopped working last night (I checked the fuse and it's fine).


I've owned 30+ cars in the 17 years I've been driving and never had one with issues like this.. Even worse.. problems that cannot be figured out and fixed.


----------



## mpd2001 (Oct 3, 2013)

Make sure the dealer replaces all three battery cables. It took me three trips to the dealer the final time the service manager just happen to come back from a meeting with other service managers they told him to just replace all three cables which they did and I have not had a problem since. It is amazing that gm is not really addressing this issue with a bulletin. checking connections and the other non sense is just making people nuts. Unfortunately dealers hands are tied by GM because if they replace a part and GM tests it and it tests ok they will not be paid for the repair


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

FreddyCruzer said:


> I have been having the same problem. My radio will cut on and off. Once it cuts off once I can do things like use the emergency flashers, turn signals, window buttons, lock button, and shifting into park will cause the radio to cut out again. The Service Stabilitrak light will come on for a brief second. The radio screen and all the buttons at the top like the favorite buttons will lose illumination when the radio cuts out. All of my gauges and the AC lights stay illuminated. Wondering if anyone has found a solution yet. I have B2B warranty, and will probably be taking it in for service soon. I was just curious if anyone knew what the fix for this is.


I'm also having this problem. It's been going on for about a month now. The first time the dealer replaced the display. Worked fine for 3 days. The second time they replaced the radio. Worked fine for a week. Now it has started again with display flashing on and off, no sound from the radio or mp3 player or cd player. 2 things different from the last times 1) blue tooth worked/and onstar phone still worked, 2) can't turn off the radio. One thing I did notice is that each time this has happened the weather had dropped in temperature to around freezing (I'm in TX so that is cold for my area) and I had not driven the car for a day. Also the vehicle is not throwing any codes. My warranty expires in 1000 miles.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Marburg, did they check the battery cables?


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not sure. The battery was replaced about 6 months to a year ago. They replaced the display unit and then the radio itself. Also forgot to mention that had the stability track message came up once when this all started but not since. Actually the last report about a week ago says Battery repaired.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Marburg, 

Let us know if you would like for us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. You can send us a private message with your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Marburg,
> 
> Let us know if you would like for us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. You can send us a private message with your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name.
> 
> ...


 Erica, I tried to send you a PM but it said the stored messages had exceeded limits and new messages can't be sent until the database is cleared.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Marburg, 

Sorry! I have made room, you will be able to send the message now. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Done. I was also able to obtain a case ID. Car is now at dealership again. What is frustrating is it doesn't happen all the time. In my case it seems the temperatures have to drop below freezing. I live in SE TX so low temps are not normal for us. This last time (Sat) the problem began after the ice storm that hit SE TX on Friday (car was not driven since Thursday afternoon). Stablility track off error came on seconds before the radio display went blank and the sound went out. Then the Bluetooth came up and said my onstar call had ended (did not make an onstar call and was not calling anyother person). The sound system went out and started winking on and off and each time it did there was a different song on the mp3 player (within seconds). It got pretty annoying so we tried to turn the radio off and it would not go off or stay off. It kept coming back on. I should say the battery was replaced or repaired within the last 6-9 months at a former dealership. This was prior to these problems and caught during routine maintenance.


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Update, My dealership called. It appears there was an update issued last May that addresses this issue as being the negative cable and possibly the positive cable. The dealership said they were a bit upset that they weren't told this when they first contacted Chevy 3 weeks ago. Parts ordered and hopefully this will fix the issue.


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

JTedrow said:


> Go back to COMG- The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide
> 
> So I need help. I have a 2012 ltz rs 1.4t with an auto tranny. bought the car the 25th of Jan. with 24xxx miles. 2 days ago my radio and whole radio display started turning off and back on by itself as i was sitting at a stoplight. It continued as i turned through the intersection and my power steering went out and instantly came back. Radio continued to come on and off. Stopped doing it all after about a block. Drove about 4 miles to the house. Pulled in the garage and shut off the car. Radio stayed on even after i opened the driver door. Shut the door and locked the car.. Radio still on. Unlocked and opened door.. Radio still on. Disconnected the negative terminal and reconnected the terminal after about 2 hours (watched a movie with the wifey..) and everything was back to normal.
> 
> ...


My 2012 did the exact same thing 1/27/14! I just passed the 36k mile warranty as I have 37k miles! I used my cell to video this yesterday, when it did it again in the morning. Nothing going home yesterday, nor coming to work this morning (and I drive 45 minutes each way).

Dealer was no help, but the whole radio display goes dark, and keeps cycling power.

MRB455
Salem, VA


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have purchased two 2012 Cruzes in the past 7 months........ At 37K miles my 2012 ECO started having the display cycle on and off (Monday, 1/27/14). Yesterday morning at 07:00, it started again and I was ready - as I made a video with my cell. Showed it to my dealer. Nothing. Is this common or a known issue?


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is exactly what I recorded yesterday with my cell phone, on my 2012 Cruze Eco. Yes, I just turned 37k miles....... Not getting anywhere with the dealer. This is not an isoltated issue!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi MrB455,

I'm sorry to read about your issue. If you would like for me to assist you and work with your dealership on your behalf please send me a private message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi MRB455, Get a GM/Chevy Case ID. Have your dealership check the fuse box, the battery, and replace the 3 cables to the battery (ground, positive, and negative). A lot of folks are having this issue and it seems to related to the negative cable to the battery causing the problems. If your dealership will not address the issue consider having your car serviced at another dealership. Be forewarned however it will take some time to get the cables.


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Me too!*



JTedrow said:


> Go back to COMG- The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide
> 
> So I need help. I have a 2012 ltz rs 1.4t with an auto tranny. bought the car the 25th of Jan. with 24xxx miles. 2 days ago my radio and whole radio display started turning off and back on by itself as i was sitting at a stoplight. It continued as i turned through the intersection and my power steering went out and instantly came back. Radio continued to come on and off. Stopped doing it all after about a block. Drove about 4 miles to the house. Pulled in the garage and shut off the car. Radio stayed on even after i opened the driver door. Shut the door and locked the car.. Radio still on. Unlocked and opened door.. Radio still on. Disconnected the negative terminal and reconnected the terminal after about 2 hours (watched a movie with the wifey..) and everything was back to normal.
> 
> ...



I have a 2012 ECO (Same engine transmission). 37k miles. Doing the SAME THING! Did you get this resolved??? How?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder how long these power drops/surges will go on before it starts having adverse effects on the components that are powered by those circuits?


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

MRB455 said:


> I have a 2012 ECO (Same engine transmission). 37k miles. Doing the SAME THING! Did you get this resolved??? How?


 My problem appears to be resolved. Will keep an eye on it for a few weeks. This is what you need to do. Get a GM/Chevy Case ID. Have your dealership check the fuse box, the battery, and replace the 3 cables to the battery (ground, positive, and negative). A lot of folks are having this issue and it seems to related to the negative cable to the battery causing the problems. If your dealership will not address the issue consider having your car serviced at another dealership. Be forewarned however it will take some time to get the cables. Very important have them replace the NEGATIVE cable to the BATTERY.


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> I wonder how long these power drops/surges will go on before it starts having adverse effects on the components that are powered by those circuits?


 My dealership said it would take a couple of weeks to months before other components start having very expensive problems.


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

Took my wife cruze in today with the same problems so far the dealership is ordering me a new radio screen but I guess I'm going to have to dig into this thread a little more

Sent between shifts


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Found something out today while chatting with one of my wrench buds at the Chev dealer.

There is a unpublished P.I. for this specific series of problems. (Unpublished P.I.?????WHAT THE HECK IS THAT)

Anyways, there are three ground studs visible on the firewall.
Each has one or two ground eyelets attached......note: the attaching nut is painted the same color as the car.
What happened: The nut is screwed onto the stud prior to painting and before any assemblys are attached to the body...this includes the wire harness.
During assembly, the, now painted nut, is removed to attach the grounding lugs and then reinstalled.
Turns out, many of these have paint that got under the collar of the nut, which can cause a ground interruption that changes based on humidity or ambient or underhood temperature.......works when new but as minor corrosion develops at the interface the radio cut out/abs/ traction control business begins.
As I said, this can change with weather/humidity.

The fix: Remove each nut, sand the base of the nut and the base of the lug and reassemble....
The dealer can only get this info by calling TAC with the exact customer complaint.

At the same time the dealer will be told to test the negative cable"s" for resistance and a specification will be given.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Good post Robby. Leaves me with a couple of questions.
1. Is the nut put on pre-painting to mask the base of the stud and the backside of the nut for future connectivity and the body assembly folks aren't screwing it on far enough? 
2. Do they still suspect bad cables are getting into the supply chain, but haven't corrected that part yet, or is it cheaper to let the customer find the bad ones?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Good post Robby. Leaves me with a few questions.
> 1. Is the nut put on pre-painting to mask the base of the stud and the backside of the nut for future connectivity and the body assembly folks aren't screwing it on far enough?
> 2. If so, that seems like a bit of extra work when a throwaway cover could be slipped on the stud and then pulled off and replaced with a nut at final assembly time. Screwing on a nut fully, removing it over painted threads, and then screwing it back on seems like it would take more time, hence more labor cost.
> 3. Do they still suspect bad cables are getting into the supply chain, but haven't corrected that part yet, or is it cheaper to let the customer find the bad ones?


1. It is believed the nut was not fully seated prior to painting.....this allowed the paint to creep into the areas that were not supposed to get any paint on them.
The intent was to provide 'clean' contact points and had the nut been seated fully the result would have been just that.

2. I'll speculate this as one less box of fasteners sitting next to the individual installing the ground lugs......an example of cost control.

3. The 'high resistance' cables, believed to be at the cable to end junction's' don't seem to have any real ryme or reason.
My source has successfully resolved the ground issue finding every one at the ground studs mentioned.
None of the cables he has tested exceeded the resistance value provided by TAC.

To any other readers.......TAC provides the labor operation number for the repair.....it is not published either.

Rob


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Robby said:


> 1. It is believed the nut was not fully seated prior to painting.....this allowed the paint to creep into the areas that were not supposed to get any paint on them.
> The intent was to provide 'clean' contact points and had the nut been seated fully the result would have been just that.
> 
> 2. I'll speculate this as one less box of fasteners sitting next to the individual installing the ground lugs......an example of cost control.
> ...


 Come to think about it, my dealership did say something about replacing the nuts along with all the cables.


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

I heard from the garage today. GM is wanting them to replace BOTH battery cables to resolve this. This may be the root cause, but I do not unstand why. If I removed the battery and both battery cables, the car should power everything (including the Infotainment system) from the 14.5VDC supplied from the alternator....... If the cables resolve this, I am fine with it. I am not very optimistic! Will keep anyone interested up to date.....


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I see a bulletin listed in this month's "Techlink" publication for GM dealer techs. Basically it says to reprogram the radio. Here is a copy/paste (without the column headings).

2013-2014
Volt, Terrain, Malibu, Equinox, Cruze, Camaro, Verano, Regal, Encore, LaCrosse – Radio locks up and/or resets, Bluetooth® pairing, voice recognition and navigation updates
Update the radio software through Radio SPS Programming.
PI1114

Here is a link to the GM publication.

http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/January-Techlink-2014-F.pdf


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

All,

What was done by my dealer on Friday (2/7/14) was that they replaced the battery cables and they also replaced the radio. Since multiple things were done, I am not 100% sure which resolved the issue. After three (3) days of driving, the problem has not been back (SO FAR).

MRB455
Salem, VA


----------



## bcrone4 (Feb 10, 2014)

Our 2012 Cruze that currently has about 23K miles started doing the same thing intermittently about 2 weeks ago. All power to the radio goes out, stabilitrac light goes on, if blinkers are being used during this time they stop making sound as well (just light flashing). Made an appointment for today. Did it the whole 5 miles into the dealership. Was doing it when we got there. Tech & Service adviser were busy so I grabbed the valet guy that was walking by just to show him that I am not cuckoo. Cars been at the dealership all day. Just got a call that they can not get it to repeat and they see nothing wrong. I told the Service adviser that it is definitely a problem because I am not the only one. I told her I found several posts on the internet, with video, showing their Cruze's doing the same thing. I'm frustrated as we bought this as a brand new car and can't even enjoy using the radio anymore. We are also worried about it evolving into a safety issue. My question is that if so many people are posting with the same issue, why isn't Chevy figuring it out and issuing a recall?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> I see a bulletin listed in this month's "Techlink" publication for GM dealer techs. Basically it says to reprogram the radio. Here is a copy/paste (without the column headings).
> 
> 2013-2014
> Volt, Terrain, Malibu, Equinox, Cruze, Camaro, Verano, Regal, Encore, LaCrosse – Radio locks up and/or resets, Bluetooth® pairing, voice recognition and navigation updates
> ...


I think this only applies if there are no other issues such as the stabilitrak system and instrument panel going nuts. Add in the instrument panel malfunctions and you get an electrical issue, and we know that there are bad battery cables out there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MRB455 said:


> I heard from the garage today. GM is wanting them to replace BOTH battery cables to resolve this. This may be the root cause, but I do not unstand why. If I removed the battery and both battery cables, the car should power everything (including the Infotainment system) from the 14.5VDC supplied from the alternator....... If the cables resolve this, I am fine with it. I am not very optimistic! Will keep anyone interested up to date.....


Nothing in the car runs directly from the alternator. The Cruze's alternator doesn't provide a constant output for either voltage or current. In order to get the constant voltage drop and current flow you must draw from the battery. This is why GM wants your dealer to replace the battery cables as there is a known issue with them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bcrone4, 

Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and GM dealership. I would like to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

I made my appointment for tomorrow.. And I get an email back talking about the replacement screen. I swear if they don't listen to me tomorrow, and my wife and daughter get into an accident with this Crap... GM will need another bailout! 

Sent between shifts


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Shocker, 

Let me know if you would like for us to reach out to your dealership tomorrow. Send me a private message, I will see that faster. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Shocker,
> 
> Let me know if you would like for us to reach out to your dealership tomorrow. Send me a private message, I will see that faster.
> 
> ...



pm sent


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope some of you point out my post on page 21 about the grounding points when you take your car in.

Rob


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

I wrote it all down for them! 

Sent between shifts


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Shocker, 

Thank you for the PM. Talked with your dealership this morning. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks. The dealership had decided to change the negative battery cable hopefully that's it. 

Sent between shifts


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's great news Shocker. Keep us posted.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mlmudge (Feb 13, 2014)

I am having the same issues as everyone else (Radio flashing, turnsignal not working, service stabilitrack), very frustrating. I called my local dealership this morning to ask if they have been dealing with this issue at all and they were very unhelpfull. They said to just bring it in and they will try to diagnose it. Have most of you been having luck with the negative ground wire fix? I just find it very frustrating to have to pay for all of the diagnosis when it seems like this very common issue. I am hoping that I can at least let them know what the problem is so I can save some time.


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

Car is back... We'll see how tomorrow goes. 

Sent between shifts


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We can assist you with getting this resolved mlmudge. Please send us a private message with your dealership name, VIN, curent mileage and a brief description of the issue. We can call your dealership and assist you.


Glad to know you got your car back Shocker. Thanks for keeping us posted.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

2 days and nothing... YAY! 

Sent between shifts


----------



## Jerby (Feb 17, 2014)

I just took my 12 Cruze in this morning for same and shared with them about ground cable... The car was also doing all the possessed things on radio and dash and they see it...I also shared with them that once you turn it off it may not do it again for a day or two... but they said it would have to go in later today and could not leave it running. I hope they take the advise about the ground cable.


----------



## 12bluecruze (Dec 17, 2013)

After some time trying to diagnose the issue, I can say this board helped a lot. As it turns out it was not just me with the issue. 
GM and Rosner Chevy in Melbourne Fla did the right thing. They listened to me and corrected the issue. Replaced the battery accessory cables and fuse box. 42,000 miles no Charge!

I had the stability track message and power steering issue as well, all pointing back to a common cause, the power system. IE: bad connectivity on multiple battery accessory feeds to the cars systems. The radio reboots because its a protection feature, when power is too low it shuts off. 

Now they need to do a better job advertising the car. Nissan makes more exciting commercials. This car has a 6 speed and turbo, Great body style and wheels, OnStar, Satellite, CD, AM-FM, Blue tooth, Smart phone adaptor, Traction/ Stability control, Anti lock breaks, 10 Air Bags, Handles like a sports car around town, and rides like a mid size car on the highway.
Gets over 42 MPG! Its a Chevy and Made in the USA! Come on Chevy learn from Toyota and Nissan, Show everyone how great this car is! all for about 20k out the door.
Did I mention I drove this car for 142 miles a day for 14 months! It was perfect less the battery cable issue!


----------



## travisraymitchell (Feb 17, 2014)

This thread is awesome. I now know I'm not the only one. Just bought the car 2 days ago. Same issues...radio turns off/on, Stalblitrac service error, Power Steering Service error, turn signal not working, car wont start and Anti-Theft Service error. I made an appointment at my local Chevrolet dealership via website this morning. If someone could please follow up...it would be truly appreciated.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

travisraymitchell said:


> This thread is awesome. I now know I'm not the only one. Just bought the car 2 days ago. Same issues...radio turns off/on, Stalblitrac service error, Power Steering Service error, turn signal not working, car wont start and Anti-Theft Service error. I made an appointment at my local Chevrolet dealership via website this morning. If someone could please follow up...it would be truly appreciated.


For a follow-up, send a PM to our Chevy Customer Care account with your VIN, mileage, dealership information, and your contact information. The Chevy Customer Care account here is "owned" by GM Social Media and Jackie, Erica, or one of their coworkers will get the PM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jerby said:


> I just took my 12 Cruze in this morning for same and shared with them about ground cable... The car was also doing all the possessed things on radio and dash and they see it...I also shared with them that once you turn it off it may not do it again for a day or two... but they said it would have to go in later today and could not leave it running. I hope they take the advise about the ground cable.


Hello Jerby,

We're glad to hear that you have taken your vehicle to the dealership for your concern. I'm also glad that you were able to share information about the ground cable, which may help to find a resolution for this concern. Please feel free to follow up with us about your dealership visit when your car is done being serviced! 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BrandonFile (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a 2013 1.4L 2Lt Cruze with 30K miles on it and last week the same problems every one else was mentioning (Mylink turning on and off, Stabilitrac message, etc) started happening on my way to work. I read this forum before taking it into the dealer, told them I was fairly certain it was a battery cable, they kept it a few days, got it to act up and they were told by GM/Chevy to replace the negative battery cable, just like everyone else on this thread has been saying. Car has been flawless since then, just took it on a 400 mile road trip this past weekend with no problems at all! I hope Chevy issues a recall soon!! Love this forum/thread!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

over 30000 views holy crap


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> over 30000 views holy crap


Does that indicate a larger problem than the 235 posts suggests?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BrandonnFile, 

Thank you for sharing your experience. Glad to see everything has been resolved. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

why are chevy not doing a recall ????? i think this will be the first and last chevy i will ever buy


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Recalls are STRICTLY for issues relating to safety......like the brakes not working, car starts on fire, that sort of thing.

A entertainment center and dash lights are hardly safety related....annoying as all get out but death is not immenent.
As I said in a earlier post, the dealer must contact Chevrolet T.A.C. and explain what the vehicle is exibiting.
They will, in turn, provide a series of steps to be taken (ie Test grounding cable for resistance, check various body grounds) and at that time provide a labor operation for the dealer to get paid if still in warranty.

Again, there will NEVER be a recall.

The reason Chevrolet has not published the labor operation is because they know, dealers being dealers, all of a sudden every Cruze that rolls in will have this complaint put on a work order as a add repair and it will become a profit generator with no actual repair ever completed.

Thats the way it is in dealerland.
Rob


----------



## tncruze (Feb 20, 2014)

Stacy, I have sent a private message to Chevrolet Customer Care because I am experiencing this same issue with my 2012 Cruze as well and need help getting a dealership to fix it. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Kbronson12 (Oct 23, 2013)

Your car will eventually shut off completely and turn back on on it's own. I've been dealing with the same problems since August and the dealership "can't duplicate the problem". So they say there's nothing they can do because they haven't seen the problem. You need to contact GM directly and have them working hand and hand with you and with the dealership. This is the 5th time I've brought my car in for the same problem plus my car shutting off completely including doors unlocking and wipers going off randomly when it happens. And it's still not fixed.


----------



## tncruze (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, Kbronson12, I am experiencing the same issue with lack of "duplication" and have reached out to GM for assistance with the dealership. The problem is not really the dealership's fault, since GM will not cover the cost of the repair under warranty unless they get this special "code," despite a clear answer to the problem displayed through the many responses in this forum. If GM does not discern and implement a solution to this problem for the many, many drivers who are experiencing this dangerous issue, this problem is going to cause an accident where someone could be hurt, and that would be terrible.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sigh,

Do either of you know, for sure, if your dealer picked up a phone and spoke to Technical Assistance?
If they won't make the call, nothing will happen.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> Sigh,
> 
> Do either of you know, for sure, if your dealer picked up a phone and spoke to Technical Assistance?
> If they won't make the call, nothing will happen.
> ...


Sad that the customer has to tell the dealer service department to do this.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It really is Jim.
And it seems to be happening more and more in every business.......there is this IDGAF attitude that seems to be pervading everything from cars to refrigerators.

It seems that if you don't take a proactive role nothing gets done........so frustrating.

Rob


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been dealing with this exact problem on and off for about a year and the car has been into the dealership 3 times in 8 months. Video I took of mine in January:

2011 Chevrolet Cruze Intermittent Electrical Problem Pt. 2 - YouTube

*1st visit* - Dealership could not duplicate the problem.

*2nd visit* - Problem active upon arrival at dealership; service dept. saw it firsthand. No parts replaced but tech cleaned all engine and frame ground contacts as well as power connections due to possible high resistance in grounds. This _seemed_ to resolve the problem, however after roughly two months the problem started again.

*3rd visit* - Problem active upon arrival at dealership; service manager looked at it immediately. Diagnosis system check found codes #C0800 03, #C0800 07, #B1517 5A, #B101D 37. Battery, alternator, and all module circuits were tested and checked good. Tech was advised to check voltage drops on all grounds and positive cables, all of which tested good but the cable to the starter and alternator had 270 mill volt drop (spec per supplier is 200 mill volt drop). Concern was placed on this cable (#13291347 battery cable) so it was replaced along with new starter, alternator, and engine grounds. Here I am today, about 3-4 weeks later, and so far so good. So we'll see.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> It really is Jim.
> And it seems to be happening more and more in every business.......there is this IDGAF attitude that seems to be pervading everything from cars to refrigerators.
> 
> It seems that if you don't take a proactive role nothing gets done........so frustrating.
> ...


While I do occasionally run into Customer Service Representatives that are less than competent, I feel the root cause here is a service business model that has been shown to be insufficient for current automotive technology and production. The customer should never have to be more knowledgeable than the service providers. That's what we see discussed here repeatedly. Thank goodness for forums that disseminate the information for the customer to become educated and able to deal with the obvious shortcomings of this business model. Chevy & GM are you listening? (climbs down of his soapbox, again).


----------



## Kbronson12 (Oct 23, 2013)

Last week when the problem started again all of the back lights on my dash went. I couldn't see anything at night. My car has been as the dealership for 3 days now because GM Exec Office approved a loaner car for 3 days for them to look at my car. The technician said my car somehow had no none VIN number stored in the computer. Due to electrical issues the VIN disappeared. They have fixed that issue but say it may happen again if I don't replace the computerized part. My personal opinion: I won't pay for it. I have been working with someone in the Exec Office for a week now and I'm not sure if I'm making progress. I should have more news tomorrow and I will keep everyone updated on what GM decides and if there is a diagnosis for the other electrical issues.


----------



## LanceB (Feb 27, 2014)

My car is doing the exact same thing! I took it in to the dealer for a recall on the vac pump and told them what is was doing, regarding my electrical issues. I showed them a video of it doing that I took on my phone, which they really didn't seem to care that I had a video. They had my car for 5 days and when I went to pick it up I asked if they fixed the electrical issues. Of course, since it didn't do it there, it just doesn't happen ever...even though I have a video showing differently. They told me nothing is wrong with my car that everything is working fine. (So I guess stereos going on and off rapidly, power steering going out, anti-theft being activated where my car won't start, etc...I guess this is normal! Who knew!) I can't stand dealers and that stupid computer if it doesn't show up on the computer, it is perfectly "fine.") I love my car and I have, up to this point, loved Chevy...but you better believe I will NEVER get a Chevy again, especially, if they will not rectify the issues that my car as well as countless other Cruzes are having. I mean obviously something is wrong, if it was just my car I could understand...but the fact that SO many other owners are having these issues should say something! You need to fix this problem Chevy!! Seriously!!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

LanceB said:


> if it was just my car I could understand...but the fact that SO many other owners are having these issues should say something! You need to fix this problem Chevy!! Seriously!!!


Patience grasshopper, it only took GM ten years to publicly acknowledge the ignition switch problem for the 1.6 million potentially affected cars. No one has died, yet, from this problem like the ignition switch problem.


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

All,

Three (3) weeks after my radio was replaced (at a cost of $200, which was the deductable for my extended warranty as just exceeded 36k miles 2-3 weeks before this started), the radio is performing perfectly. It was a huge headache to get this done..... 

Replacing the radio resolved this.

MRB455
Salem, VA


----------



## travisraymitchell (Feb 17, 2014)

travisraymitchell said:


> This thread is awesome. I now know I'm not the only one. Just bought the car 2 days ago. Same issues...radio turns off/on, Stalblitrac service error, Power Steering Service error, turn signal not working, car wont start and Anti-Theft Service error. I made an appointment at my local Chevrolet dealership via website this morning. If someone could please follow up...it would be truly appreciated.


Well, it's been 4 days now since I got my car back from service. I haven't driven it a whole lot (15 miles), but I have had 0 issues. The dealership replaced the battery cables due to high resistance. I highly recommend if you plan on having your car serviced through a dealership...PM Customer Care on here and having them help you. They were able to speak directly to my dealership and the whole process was painless. I am very happy. I will update if I encounter any future issues. If you don't see a reply to this...I am problem free!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Mrb455,

We're pleased to hear that your radio concern is resolved and that the radio is performing perfectly! Please feel free to send us a PM and follow up with us about your dealership visit.

travisraymitchell,

We're glad that you are satisfied with your vehicle and that we could be of some assistance! Please feel free to reach out to us with any other questions or vehicle concerns!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LanceB said:


> My car is doing the exact same thing! I took it in to the dealer for a recall on the vac pump and told them what is was doing, regarding my electrical issues. I showed them a video of it doing that I took on my phone, which they really didn't seem to care that I had a video. They had my car for 5 days and when I went to pick it up I asked if they fixed the electrical issues. Of course, since it didn't do it there, it just doesn't happen ever...even though I have a video showing differently. They told me nothing is wrong with my car that everything is working fine. (So I guess stereos going on and off rapidly, power steering going out, anti-theft being activated where my car won't start, etc...I guess this is normal! Who knew!) I can't stand dealers and that stupid computer if it doesn't show up on the computer, it is perfectly "fine.") I love my car and I have, up to this point, loved Chevy...but you better believe I will NEVER get a Chevy again, especially, if they will not rectify the issues that my car as well as countless other Cruzes are having. I mean obviously something is wrong, if it was just my car I could understand...but the fact that SO many other owners are having these issues should say something! You need to fix this problem Chevy!! Seriously!!!


Please let us know if you would like for us to take a further look into your concern. I will be glad to reach out to the involved dealership. If our assistance is needed, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of the involved dealership. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## pismo (Mar 3, 2014)

I bought a 2012 cruze ltz rs with 19000 miles three weeks ago and I am having the same problems , should I call the dealer first to see if they are aware of the electrical issues before I make the 50 mile drive ?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Pismo!

Sorry this is happening to you. Private message us your information so we can reach out to your dealership. They will be able to discuss your options before you make the trip. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SotoStyley (May 30, 2013)

I encountered the same issue on Monday on my drive to school the vehicle is still under warranty so i had roadside assistance and was towed to the nearest Chevrolet dealer. I was told there was a misfire and loss of communication to the ECM. Today i went to check up on it and they said they were not able to replicate the issue, i dont want to play the blame game and say they are lying, because maybe they haven't encountered the problem before. It is my only vehicle and i want the process to go smoothly. They are also keeping the car for a service recall. I love my Cruze and so far i haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey SotoStyley, 

Have you already picked your Cruze up from the dealership? I would like to reach out to them on your behalf. Please send us a private message so we can look into this for you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

Days or weeks after a fix like this is a little early to call resolved, considering it's electronics. Mine was supposedly resolved after my 2nd dealership visit but the problem reappeared after 2 months.

Like I mentioned, last visit the dealership replaced my battery cable (in my case due to a higher than spec voltage drop) and that seems to correlate to what I'm seeing in a lot of others' cases. 1 month out and it's operating normal again so we'll see how this plays out long-term.


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

is it the live cable or the negative one they change as mine is still doing this


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

Battery cable, #8 below. At least in the 1.4L AT configuration it's cable #13291347.


----------



## pismo (Mar 3, 2014)

back from the dealer today no luck on the radio, they said it needs to act up
they said everything checked out ok its been two weeks with no problem
at a loss here


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Pismo, 

Thanks for the update. If you do have this concern again, please do not hesitate to reach out. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

pismo said:


> back from the dealer today no luck on the radio, they said it needs to act up
> they said everything checked out ok its been two weeks with no problem
> at a loss here


You need to take it in when the problem is live and active to make sure they see it. Leave the car running upon arrival and make sure they look at it firsthand and that they also get their electrical tech on it immediately.


----------



## abrcrmbmoos2 (Mar 19, 2014)

i just sent a pm to one of the customer service reps. I am having the same issues and recently I have gotten to the point where I can't get my car to turn properly when the lights are flashing. please help! did anyone get their issue resolved? Is this a GM error?


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

mine does it every morning when the car is first started last s about 20 mins to 30 mins then its ok the rest of the day !!!!!!!


----------



## Midiosa (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, I've had the same problem w/ my 2012 Chevy Cruze. I bought it November 1, 2013. Love this car to death. The problem first started about a month ago. The radio became possessed and cut on and off. It did it again Monday of last week and then Tuesday of this week. Never had a problem again until yesterday. That's when all the service lights started going crazy when the radio cut off. I made an appointment with my dealer, and dropped the car off this morning. I gave them this thread, told them all about the problem and that it would most likely not show up for them today.

I just got a call from the dealer. They advised that (of course), they did not see the problem. No codes popped up (as I said they wouldn't). They couldn't figure out what was wrong with it (even though I told them what several people have reported on here, but they don't seem to want to listen). I asked if they could contact GM, because surely they're addressing the problem by now. The guy said they did, but (get this), GM has never heard of the problem before. I know that's a downright lie. I just don't know on who's part, the dealer's or GM's.

I (again) told the guy about the battery cables, and he asked someone in the office, who has miraculously heard about it. So now they're going to look into it more, but he said that unless he can get a code to pop up, it's not covered under my warranty (which is a bunch of bull. What's the point of a warranty then?).

At first, he wanted me to just take it home and bring it back if it happens again, but I'm leaving to go out of town, and I told him that others have reported their power steering going out (mine has not yet), and asked if it would be safe to drive. He said he could not tell me that, and that they would look into it more.

I'm anxious to find out what happens now. Hopefully, they won't any bull with me because I work for an awesome personal injury lawyer, who would be more than happy to take a case for me.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Midiosa said:


> Well, I've had the same problem w/ my 2012 Chevy Cruze. I bought it November 1, 2013. Love this car to death. The problem first started about a month ago. The radio became possessed and cut on and off. It did it again Monday of last week and then Tuesday of this week. Never had a problem again until yesterday. That's when all the service lights started going crazy when the radio cut off. I made an appointment with my dealer, and dropped the car off this morning. I gave them this thread, told them all about the problem and that it would most likely not show up for them today.
> 
> I just got a call from the dealer. They advised that (of course), they did not see the problem. No codes popped up (as I said they wouldn't). They couldn't figure out what was wrong with it (even though I told them what several people have reported on here, but they don't seem to want to listen). I asked if they could contact GM, because surely they're addressing the problem by now. The guy said they did, but (get this), GM has never heard of the problem before. I know that's a downright lie. I just don't know on who's part, the dealer's or GM's.
> 
> ...


Typical useless/careless dealership.


----------



## sjs3445 (Sep 24, 2013)

Has there been a solution to this problem? My 2012 LT RS does it. Took it to the dealer, with a video. And no solution.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

sjs3445 said:


> Has there been a solution to this problem? My 2012 LT RS does it. Took it to the dealer, with a video. And no solution.


Yes, it's a three step process.
1. Call the toll free number in the back of your OM and open an incident and get the number for it.
2. PM the Chevy Customer Care representitve here with that number, your VIN number, and the name of the dealer that's not doing their job.
3. Go to the NHTSA web site and file a complaint with the details of your issue.

If everyone here that has been having these electrical problems had done this, I bet there'd be a better resolution for it than what we've seen. Good luck.

Also here: 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...domly-service-stabilitrac-service-tc-etc.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi sjs3445,

I'm sorry to hear that there wasn't a solution found for your concern. Please feel free to follow up with us about your dealership visit. I will be glad to document your feedback within our system. Also if you have any other questions or concerns please don't hesitate to contact us. We can be reached via private message. I look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## malecki60010 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Same Issue*

Greetings all, new here thought this was the best place to voice my concern. I recently purchased a 2013 LT2 Cruze (31,000 miles, with warranty), I have experienced a variety of very weird electrical issues as of late.
-Radio display blinks on & off. 
-Blinker sound goes out when the gauges go into disco mode.
-Service warnings for the Stability Trac & Theft Deterrent System have displayed.
-Now no electrical power whatsoever, and my key is stuck in the ignition.
- no headlights, dome lights, etc.

I popped the hood and verified the battery connections, and they were all solid with no corrosion, I'm at a total loss as to what the issue is. Right now the car is totally dead, and the dealership I purchased the car from is a good hour drive away, I think I should be able to tow this to any dealership.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

There could be one or more bad chassis grounding points or one of the primary cables may be bad. Try flexing the positive and negative battery cables for as far as you can reach to see if it makes any difference. There have been reports here that some of the chassis grounding points got painted over at the factory and have led to ground failures later on in life. Also, follow the steps in post number 271 in this thread.


----------



## Crewzer (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi 
Reading all of the comments about service "stabilitrack"......Our Cruze start the same thing.
We too had the same problems as others. Including he high pitch noise after shut off. (Which was fixed)... Reprogram computer
Well....my friends
After being a Chevrolet owner....and defender for many many years. These issues are unacceptable.
The Chevrolet Cruze......Traded in. 
Took a loss....
The thought of a new car being in the shop one more time....forget it.


----------



## Midiosa (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, the first dealership was unable to find anything wrong with my car so I took it to another GMC dealer in town, and they were finally able to get a code to pull up. They said that there was water in my connectors, and it had caused corrosion. They cleaned everything up and put a sealant on it, and I haven't had the problem again. Because the problem was not an every day thing, I do not know if it has fixed it completely (I'll wait to go two weeks w/o having another problem), but at least they found something to fix.


----------



## bcrone4 (Feb 10, 2014)

pm sent. Sorry. I just saw your post.


----------



## Nucruzer (Oct 15, 2013)

My dealer contacted TAC (TAP?) who advised "as a possible solution" to replace the fuse box - P & L is $650, at my expense. Who do you suggest I contact about having Chevrolet pay for its own defective parts/workmanship?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Nucruzer said:


> My dealer contacted TAC (TAP?) who advised "as a possible solution" to replace the fuse box - P & L is $650, at my expense. Who do you suggest I contact about having Chevrolet pay for its own defective parts/workmanship?


How old is your Cruze (what model year) and how many miles on the ODO?


----------



## Nucruzer (Oct 15, 2013)

Jim, it's a 2012, purchased from a local Chevy dealer Oct. 2013 with 34,500 miles, formerly a rental car. Problem of radio and nav lights shorting out and warnings started about a month ago - around 37,500 miles - when we finally started getting rain (yes, after nearly six months). Oddly, the problem showed up again three more times after three more moderately heavy days of rain - once a week for three weeks. After reading all the threads here I realized this was not an isolated incident and it was time I got it looked at. Turns out it had rained hard the day before my appointment and the dashboard put on quite a show for me with every flickering (flashing?) off and on, complete with warnings. If the dash lights were off when I stopped for traffic, all the warnings would on and stay on till I started moving. I followed the advice from this thread and left the engine running when I arrived at the dealer service center and he was able to see the problem right away. By the time he finished writing the ticket and we walked to the car, everything looked "calm" till he put it in gear and the warning lights showed up again. (Before the Cruze, I drove a '97 Ford Expedition for 11 years that had 137,000 low maintenance miles on it. I guess that's why I'm having such a hard time accepting that such a new "cute" car could be so troublesome.) 

Thanks for whatever advice you can offer. Laura


----------



## Midiosa (Mar 21, 2014)

Nucruzer said:


> Jim, it's a 2012, purchased from a local Chevy dealer Oct. 2013 with 34,500 miles, formerly a rental car. Problem of radio and nav lights shorting out and warnings started about a month ago - around 37,500 miles - when we finally started getting rain (yes, after nearly six months). Oddly, the problem showed up again three more times after three more moderately heavy days of rain - once a week for three weeks. After reading all the threads here I realized this was not an isolated incident and it was time I got it looked at. Turns out it had rained hard the day before my appointment and the dashboard put on quite a show for me with every flickering (flashing?) off and on, complete with warnings. If the dash lights were off when I stopped for traffic, all the warnings would on and stay on till I started moving. I followed the advice from this thread and left the engine running when I arrived at the dealer service center and he was able to see the problem right away. By the time he finished writing the ticket and we walked to the car, everything looked "calm" till he put it in gear and the warning lights showed up again. (Before the Cruze, I drove a '97 Ford Expedition for 11 years that had 137,000 low maintenance miles on it. I guess that's why I'm having such a hard time accepting that such a new "cute" car could be so troublesome.)
> 
> Thanks for whatever advice you can offer. Laura



Laura, I've now gone four days with no problems in my car since they found the moisture in the connections, which caused corrosion. Since you said your problem started w/ the rain, maybe they could check that? I had to pay out of pocket for it, but no parts had to be replaced so I only had to pay labor. It came to about $106.00, but I live in Louisiana so it may be more where you are. Because I've had the problem 10 out of the past 14 days before the dealership worked on it, and haven't had it for four days straight now, I'm really thinking that may have been the problem. Apparently GM has a bulletin regarding this b/c the dealership said that when the codes popped up, they contacted GM and were advised of the bulletin, and that's how they knew how to fix it.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Midiosa said:


> Laura, I've now gone four days with no problems in my car since they found the moisture in the connections, which caused corrosion. Since you said your problem started w/ the rain, maybe they could check that? I had to pay out of pocket for it, but no parts had to be replaced so I only had to pay labor. It came to about $106.00, but I live in Louisiana so it may be more where you are. Because I've had the problem 10 out of the past 14 days before the dealership worked on it, and haven't had it for four days straight now, I'm really thinking that may have been the problem. Apparently GM has a bulletin regarding this b/c the dealership said that when the codes popped up, they contacted GM and were advised of the bulletin, and that's how they knew how to fix it.


Any idea of what the bulletin # might be? I have my car in right now for this issue and they can't find anything. 

They tried to say that my CAI was causing the Service TC/Stabilitrak messages.


----------



## Midiosa (Mar 21, 2014)

N519AT said:


> Any idea of what the bulletin # might be? I have my car in right now for this issue and they can't find anything.
> 
> They tried to say that my CAI was causing the Service TC/Stabilitrak messages.


No, sorry. The papers they gave me do not have bulletin numbers on it, I don't think. It had the codes, but all of the papers are at home. I won't be back there for several hours.


----------



## Nucruzer (Oct 15, 2013)

Midiosa said:


> Laura, I've now gone four days with no problems in my car since they found the moisture in the connections, which caused corrosion. Since you said your problem started w/ the rain, maybe they could check that? I had to pay out of pocket for it, but no parts had to be replaced so I only had to pay labor. It came to about $106.00, but I live in Louisiana so it may be more where you are. Because I've had the problem 10 out of the past 14 days before the dealership worked on it, and haven't had it for four days straight now, I'm really thinking that may have been the problem. Apparently GM has a bulletin regarding this b/c the dealership said that when the codes popped up, they contacted GM and were advised of the bulletin, and that's how they knew how to fix it.



Thanks for the good suggestion. The service manager told me they reviewed all the service bulletins before talking to GM and did discuss the possibility of moisture with "technical assistance" but they didn't think that was the issue. In the meantime, I've asked them to give me all the parts they replace.


----------



## und1996 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a 2011 Cruise with nearly 50,000 miles on it currently. I haven't had a chance to read thru ALL of the posts here, but I am having the same issue. I haven't brought it in since the first time it happened last July. At that time the dealer said GM authorized them to replace the wiring from the front all the way back through the firewall. It fixed the issue...until the winter when my warranty expired...and it got cold here in Minnesota. I wanted to look this up before bringing it in again...as we think it may have something to do with the recent ignition switch recall??


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

und1996 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruise with nearly 50,000 miles on it currently. I haven't had a chance to read thru ALL of the posts here, but I am having the same issue. I haven't brought it in since the first time it happened last July. At that time the dealer said GM authorized them to replace the wiring from the front all the way back through the firewall. It fixed the issue...until the winter when my warranty expired...and it got cold here in Minnesota. I wanted to look this up before bringing it in again...as we think it may have something to do with the recent ignition switch recall??


No relation to the ignition switch.....entirely different unit.

Since you had success for a long period of time after the wiring repair the most likely culprit is going to be one of the ground lugs related to the past repair has become obstructed (insulated) again.
The original repair likely cleaned each ground point as it was reassembled but one or more of them likely was a tiny fraction of the entire lug area.
Since then, a touch of corrosion has developed and the problem is returning.......or....the actual negative battery cable (s) is developing high resistance, a known issue.

Rob


----------



## Nucruzer (Oct 15, 2013)

Cruzers, I'm back on the road and having as much fun driving this car as before the problem showed up. Actually enjoying it more since it appears my car had this electrical problem when I bought it (with 35,000 rental miles) and my mechanic didn't even notice it during the test-drive. There used to be a noticeable delay with all the electrical systems and now everything responds within a millisecond. I now suspect the problem was made known only when it rained because it was that extreme.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Good to hear you're fixed. Did they give you a list of what parts they replaced and what work they performed?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

und1996 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruise with nearly 50,000 miles on it currently. I haven't had a chance to read thru ALL of the posts here, but I am having the same issue. I haven't brought it in since the first time it happened last July. At that time the dealer said GM authorized them to replace the wiring from the front all the way back through the firewall. It fixed the issue...until the winter when my warranty expired...and it got cold here in Minnesota. I wanted to look this up before bringing it in again...as we think it may have something to do with the recent ignition switch recall??


Hey there,

I'm sorry to hear that you have experienced this with your Cruze. I will be glad to look further into this for you. Please send us a private message referencing this thread if any extra assistance is needed. I look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Nucruzer (Oct 15, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Good to hear you're fixed. Did they give you a list of what parts they replaced and what work they performed?



The invoice reads, " TAC RECOMMENDATION TO REPLACER UBEC PER TAC # XXX PER SHAWN. [UNDER HOOD ELECTRICAL CENTER] HAS SHORT IN IT.

REPLACED UBEC CENTER AND TESTED AS DESIGNED AT THIS TIME."


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I would love to see how the Underhood Bussed Electrical Center is constructed. Wonder who makes it?


----------



## Nucruzer (Oct 15, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I would love to see how the Underhood Bussed Electrical Center is constructed. Wonder who makes it?


Here's the what. As to the how, one can only presume "robotics." All components were lined up with precision. The who seems to be China.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks somewhat similar to the one in my car. Where does the wiring harness(es) enter the enclosure? On my car there two that enter on the sides right below "floor" of the enclosure and the entire rest of the case appears to be sealed.


----------



## Nucruzer (Oct 15, 2013)

I'll take another look - and pic - tomorrow; but for now I recall there being only one round cable (approx.) 1/2" thick extending from the upper left if I were looking at the underside.


----------



## Nucruzer (Oct 15, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Looks somewhat similar to the one in my car. Where does the wiring harness(es) enter the enclosure? On my car there two that enter on the sides right below "floor" of the enclosure and the entire rest of the case appears to be sealed.


Ta Da


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting. Surely, the bottom of the UBEC is not open to the elements? On my car the bottom of this piece is solid, like a tupperware container.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Interesting. Surely, the bottom of the UBEC is not open to the elements? On my car the bottom of this piece is solid, like a tupperware container.


My car has the same symptoms as the thread starter and I can say that it never rained during the time I had trouble with the car. I can remember that the outside temps did increase about 40 degrees though.


----------



## BrandonR24 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone ever find a solution to this? I got my car at a Kia dealership a while away from me, any-who I took it to a Chevy dealer here in my area and I got the ' It's not doing it so bring it back when it is.' response. That's the thing, it's so random. Sometimes its a constant ordeal, then it will go 3-5 days and be perfectly fine. It's highly annoying watching my radio and dash freak out until I turn my car off and back on (that's a temporary solution for me).
I really enjoy my car, just if I can somehow get this fixed it would be perfect!


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

Mine's back in for a fourth time for this. I sat in the dealership lot with the car in park running (idling) for 5 minutes and the radio and instrument cluster were flashing crazy non-stop the entire time with no radio signal. Took one of the shop guys out for a short (5 mile) drive this time and it continued off-and-on over the entire duration of the drive.

I can say it's most likely not the battery cable because that's what was replaced last time and 2.5-3 months later I'm right back with the same problem.


----------



## Danath256 (Apr 26, 2013)

I had an issue with the radio acting up a few times, but today I had the "service stabilitrack" pop up and quickly made an appointment.
I got there and after the tech testing everything. He came back and said that everything was wired weird and someone tapped into the BCM, when i asked him to show me he quickly changed his story.

He left the cap off my coolant (just kinda trapped under the hood) and bent pins on my HID's (also trying to blame every possible problem with the HIDs)

I have basically had the same configuration for over a year, K&N HIDs and Plastidipped emblems.

When I asked the service manager for a copy of the diags he told me it was too much paper and stormed off.


----------



## CruzerNan (Apr 23, 2014)

I have been having the same issues with my 2012 Cruze. The radio cuts out, turn signals stop working and have had the "Service Stabilitrak" message (only twice). Took it to the dealership and it has been there for the last 2 days. They told me I need a new radio, which was ordered and that they need to run more tests after the radio is installed. It seems apparent that this is not a new issue and I can only hope they fix it. I can't help but feel they aren't telling me the whole story.....yet.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzerNan said:


> I have been having the same issues with my 2012 Cruze. The radio cuts out, turn signals stop working and have had the "Service Stabilitrak" message (only twice). Took it to the dealership and it has been there for the last 2 days. They told me I need a new radio, which was ordered and that they need to run more tests after the radio is installed. It seems apparent that this is not a new issue and I can only hope they fix it. I can't help but feel they aren't telling me the whole story.....yet.


Hello CruzerNan,

I apologize for these occurrences happening in your vehicle. If you would like me to contact your dealership, or would like any assistance with this, please send me a PM with your VIN, mileage, contact info and the dealership. Looking forward to hearing from you soon on any update! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Robbieaoa (May 9, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, first post just joined.
My wife drives our car (2012 Cruze LT) and she told me that the radio was shutting off and on all by itself today. I check the negative power cable on the battery and it was loose. We did have the window's tinted today, so I guess they guys that did the work might haven't taken the cable off. (leaving doors open and not wanting to kill the battery is my thought) Anyways, hope that helps someone.


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

Robbieaoa said:


> Hey guys and gals, first post just joined.
> My wife drives our car (2012 Cruze LT) and she told me that the radio was shutting off and on all by itself today. I check the negative power cable on the battery and it was loose. We did have the window's tinted today, so I guess they guys that did the work might haven't taken the cable off. (leaving doors open and not wanting to kill the battery is my thought) Anyways, hope that helps someone.


I've been dealing with this problem for over a year now. I very recently had the car's BCM replaced, per GM as they sent a field rep out, however myself and another guy on here also had the battery negative (ground) cable replaced after the dealership tested and found something they didn't like with that cable - seems this cable _could_ be causing problems though too early to confirm that for sure.

Btw, my thread is here > *http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/66098-electrical-problem-radio-cluster.html*.


----------



## courtneyzahora (May 27, 2014)

My 2014 Cruze LTZ is doing the same thing this is the 2nd time at the dealership for the same issue getting really frustrated!!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

courtneyzahora said:


> My 2014 Cruze LTZ is doing the same thing this is the 2nd time at the dealership for the same issue getting really frustrated!!!


!. Did the dealer test/check the battery cables, esp. the negative one?
2. Do you have another dealer to take the car to? Yours appears to be questionable.


----------



## Oiney (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a 2012 cruze LT that has been having these issues for nearly a year. The last time I took it in, they changed the positive and negative cables, as well as the fuse block. After 4 months, the problem has returned. Now, my warranty is up, and they don't want to guarantee the work they have already done. If anyone gets the issue fixed, I would love to know how to solve the issue!! It was not the cables!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

1. Did the dealer do anything regarding the BCM? They have been known to go bad. 
2. You could have an intermittent ground issue at one of the various ground attachments. Some were painted over at the assembly plant.
3. The replacement cable(s) may have gone bad. I have not heard that they have changed design or country of manufacture for the battery cables.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi courtneyzahora,

I deeply apologize you are experiencing these issues with your 2014 Cruze. I understand your situation is disheartening and apologize for your frustrations. Please feel free to send us a private message that includes your full contact information, VIN and dealership name and location to further discuss your situation. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Poaffe (May 28, 2014)

I had the exact same problems with my 2012. The dealer changed the negative battery cable and has fixed the problem so far.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Oiney said:


> I have a 2012 cruze LT that has been having these issues for nearly a year. The last time I took it in, they changed the positive and negative cables, as well as the fuse block. After 4 months, the problem has returned. Now, my warranty is up, and they don't want to guarantee the work they have already done. If anyone gets the issue fixed, I would love to know how to solve the issue!! It was not the cables!!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hello Oiney,

I am truly sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Cruze again. I would like to look into this for you along with your Chevrolet dealership. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. Hope to hear form you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## courtneyzahora (May 27, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> !. Did the dealer test/check the battery cables, esp. the negative one?
> 2. Do you have another dealer to take the car to? Yours appears to be questionable.



1. When I brought it the first time they said I had a bad battery. This I thought was suspicious to begin with because it is a 2014. This seemed to fix the issue for about a week. I was driving slowing down at red light when the car shut off stable trk came on dash, power steering was gone breaks were as hard as a rock and ran a red light and almost got hit by a tractor trailer. Literally on my dash it said, "Open, then Close Driver Window." It literally reset the computer and everything started working again. I called and told them to check the cables going to the battery or a ground wire the guy didn't care what I had to say. The response sounded as if he was thinking, she is a girl and doesn't know what she is talking about. 

***"Open, then Close Driver Window." PLEASE tell does that not mean they know about the issue and that is there way of resetting the computer so no more fatalities will happen?***

This is just toooo frustrating, 20,000 dollar car I can't even drive only had it now for 2-3 months.

2. No I called them back today since now they have had my car since last Thursday night (Going on day # 8 today) guy told me that he can’t duplicate issue and GM won’t replace anything until they duplicate it. Really made me mad so I have been talking to my Lawyer about the Lemon Law in NY states that I have a case. I told them that. Next thing I know I get another call stating that he was able to duplicate it now they are working with GM. FUNNY how one person told me something totally different within a 5 minute time frame.

They gave me a rental car that is an ugly Sonic Hatchback that smells like mildew and has pincher bugs in it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah that must be the SONIC that Juke Box had ! You can wake up from your nightmare now .


----------



## Nucruzer (Oct 15, 2013)

In April I had the UBEC replaced in my 2012 Chevy Cruze at the service advisor's suggestion to resolve radio going on and off and various service warnings. About a month later, the entire electrical system would shut down if I did not turn the key hard and hold it for a millisecond to start the car. Yesterday, it was déjà vu all over again – flashing radio and various service warnings. I drove straight to the dealer. When the service advisor tried to start the car, the entire electrical system had shut down, so now there were two issues to deal with. He popped the hood, poked around, and when he checked the fuse box – he discovered that the harnesses were loose. When he moved them, power was restored. So now I'm having my second fuse box installed. This service advisor is new and I'm very impressed not only with his customer service skills but his knowledge of my car. I trust him.


----------



## Cluckemt (May 22, 2013)

I have a 2011 LT with AT. I too have the radio flashing intermittently the sound for the turn signals cuts out, the AC stops intermittently during these episodes and some times the warning lights flash and the service stabilitrack message flashes. I thought maybe it was related to having my iPhone connected through the USB but I have unplugged that and it still happens. It will do it first thing in the morning and in the evening during the drive home when it's warmed up. There is no set circumstance when it does it. And sometimes the engine runs rough. 

I had the alternator battery charging and starting system checked with no problems. 

Has anyone tried one of those aftermarket ground wire setups I've seen that some folks with stereo setup use? Or if any having problems has one? Maybe this might help? It would be good to know. I have 62,000 miles so no bumper to bumper warranty and my extended warranty is a pain in the arse to use and is mostly only good at this pos used car dealership I bought the car at.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

Cluckemt said:


> I have a 2011 LT with AT. I too have the radio flashing intermittently the sound for the turn signals cuts out, the AC stops intermittently during these episodes and some times the warning lights flash and the service stabilitrack message flashes. I thought maybe it was related to having my iPhone connected through the USB but I have unplugged that and it still happens. It will do it first thing in the morning and in the evening during the drive home when it's warmed up. There is no set circumstance when it does it. And sometimes the engine runs rough.
> 
> I had the alternator battery charging and starting system checked with no problems.
> 
> Has anyone tried one of those aftermarket ground wire setups I've seen that some folks with stereo setup use? Or if any having problems has one? Maybe this might help? It would be good to know. I have 62,000 miles so no bumper to bumper warranty and my extended warranty is a pain in the arse to use and is mostly only good at this pos used car dealership I bought the car at.


Replace your negative battery cable. The cable runs from the negative battery post to the front frame of the car.


----------



## bad1965 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bought my used 2012 lt cruze 2 months ago starting to have same issue 58000km......radio cutting out warning lights and messages on DIC. I can't believe there is no fix yet it's been over a year since the original post! Taking it in to the dealership tomorrow morning will keep posting.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

bad1965 said:


> Bought my used 2012 lt cruze 2 months ago starting to have same issue 58000km......radio cutting out warning lights and messages on DIC. I can't believe there is no fix yet it's been over a year since the original post! Taking it in to the dealership tomorrow morning will keep posting.


The dealership probably won't find anything wrong with your car because it doesn't throw any error codes when this happens. I think that is why it is so hard to diagnose. My dealership found an intermittent open short in my ground cable about a month ago and it has cured the problem 100% so far.


----------



## wareagle (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi All,
I have this same issue. 
After loads and loads of research, I'm finding that one of the only things I've seen successful thus far is replacing the battery cables. I apologize, I only made it through 2013 on this thread, but is anyone for certain the cable fix has lasted over 6 months for them?
When this issue started occurring, I couldn't get the problem to occur in my vehicle when I brought it to the dealership for 3 months. Finally, I rolled in, had the glitch occurring, and left it there for 3 days.
After the WORST customer service issues from the dealer ( they turned off the car when it was occurring, even when I said that would potentially disrupt their research on it, they never called about the car, and they also didn't both to go further on it after it had been brought in 4 times for this problem.) They claimed the issue was a battery cell was dead (not thrilled with this simple answer as I had brought it in numerous times and apparently that was skimmed over?). After getting 3 more opinions, I decided to replace the battery. This was back at the very end of March. 
Everything worked great up until this past Friday, June 13, and it started occurring again. Same thing this morning on my way to work.
One thing I've done myself is a take a voltage meter to the battery while it's occurring. It appears the voltage is quite high, shifting from 15V to 13.6. The voltage meter in the car reads the same.

Please, if anyone has any solutions, please let me know. 
I am going to try a different dealership this time, hoping for better customer service this time around.
But let me know if you all have had any success against this TERRIBLY annoying problem. 


Also, just a side note, but for any dealer that tells you this isn't a "dangerous" problem as mine did, let them know that I was at a stop light at night and it started happening and a cop pulled me over letting me know it's a "distraction" to other drivers. He saw for himself that the glitch was involuntary and he was repulsed. He kept asking me if the dealer had a recall or if I had contacted them on this. He was very kind when I explained the circumstances, but let me know that it is not something appropriate to happen on the road and he could potentially ticket someone for something like this. Not to mention, it's EXTREMELY distracting to the driver themselves at night, what with your entire dash having a light show for no apparent reason.


----------



## lewimatt (Dec 17, 2013)

2012 Chevy Cruze Eco- I was having issues with the radio powering on and off and the stability track service coming on. The issue seems to only happen randomly when I was driving. This began to occur late November early December of 2013. I brought it in to the dealership to have it checked and luckily I was still under 36k miles. The problem was resolved until recently where the same thing is occurring. I am now at 39k and the issue has returned with the radio powering on and off and the "service stability track" will flash on and off at times. I wish this issue would get resolved as it seems to be causing issues for many people. I will have to bring my car into the dealership once again and have them work on it to (temporarily) resolve the issue.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

lewimatt said:


> 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco- I was having issues with the radio powering on and off and the stability track service coming on. The issue seems to only happen randomly when I was driving. This began to occur late November early December of 2013. I brought it in to the dealership to have it checked and luckily I was still under 36k miles. The problem was resolved until recently where the same thing is occurring. I am now at 39k and the issue has returned with the radio powering on and off and the "service stability track" will flash on and off at times. I wish this issue would get resolved as it seems to be causing issues for many people. I will have to bring my car into the dealership once again and have them work on it to (temporarily) resolve the issue.


Which parts did they replace on your car when you had it serviced last year?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lewimatt said:


> 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco- I was having issues with the radio powering on and off and the stability track service coming on. The issue seems to only happen randomly when I was driving. This began to occur late November early December of 2013. I brought it in to the dealership to have it checked and luckily I was still under 36k miles. The problem was resolved until recently where the same thing is occurring. I am now at 39k and the issue has returned with the radio powering on and off and the "service stability track" will flash on and off at times. I wish this issue would get resolved as it seems to be causing issues for many people. I will have to bring my car into the dealership once again and have them work on it to (temporarily) resolve the issue.


Hey Matt,

I understand that this is a frustrating concern you are experiencing. If you would like any assistance with this, please feel free to send me over a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and a preferred dealership. Hoping that the dealership may be able to find a resolution for this.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Oiney (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok, I've posted before for the power issue. I have come to a conclusion. Does anyone notice they have the issue when they are using their phone charger in the front outlet, by the cup holders in the centre? I have stopped using it all together, and I haven't had the problem again!! I am out of warranty, and because I bought my car used, the dealership won't stand by their previous work, and will not work on this long running issue without a hefty fee, so this is what I've come up with.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## indria85 (Jul 7, 2014)

Help!!! I've been having all the same issues with my 2012 Cruze that have been previously stated where the radio randomly flashes on and off and service/stabilitrack message flashes. For me, it almost always happens at night when I cannot take it to a technician to witness the problem. Once I turn the car off it dies wherever it is and I lose all electrical power. I have to tug on one of the battery cables under the hood to get the electricity to flow again. Very Frustrating. Once this happens I don't have any problems for the next couple of weeks until the next random night that it decides to act up. Have taken it to the dealership a couple of times but have been told nothing can be done until the problem can be duplicated.


----------



## mepaul (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze with the same issue. At first it was just the radio turning on and off randomly. It progressed to the service stabilitrac while lighting all of the indicators on the dash, turning off the fan, and actually affected the running of the car. Its at the dealer now. It has 40k miles and is just out of warranty. Has anyone thought about filing a complaint as this is a safety issue?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mepaul: look here. this also has NHTSA complaints. 

2012 Chevrolet Cruze Problems, Defects & Complaints


----------



## s2000guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Has anyone actually confirmed the solution to this? I have a 2012 cruze eco that I bought used with 52K in January. I have now started to experince the radio , stabi trac, turn signal tone, and it died the other day when I pulled into my neigborhood but restarted ok. Getting ready to clean the paint off the connections and replace the negitive battery cable. I have 71k on the car now so now chance or warranty. It's so reassuring that the customer care reps keep appoligizing but never tell us the solution! And yes I found that "Made in China" label on my cable. Anybody else remember the Vega... I might have to go get the 97 protege with 259k that i sold when i bought this car, it was trouble free. I love this car and the 46MPG I actual get on the highway but not the random electrical problems!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

s2000guy said:


> Anybody else remember the Vega... !


 I made that same joke when I first joined but no one laughed. Then I found out the truth about who builds and where the CRUZE factory is? Lordstown Ohio, home of the Vega!


----------



## Gpjustinn (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm having this same problem, except I have a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS 1.4L w/ push-button start (Looks like most of the affected in this thread are 2012 models). My radio will restart on it's own at random times, and I get the "Service Stabilitrak" message that lasts a few seconds and the power steering will go out while that message is displayed. It's at the dealer right now and they're claiming they cannot recreate the malfunctions that are happening to me and their scanners are not reading any issues at all. Is there any known solution yet? I know this thread is over a year old, and I don't wanna read through all the responses. It's getting frustrating and I'm worried it will become a bigger issue if I keep driving with these conditions. I love my cruze, it's everything that I've always wanted in a car, but it keeps malfunctioning like this with no fix, I'm gonna have to consider getting a new vehicle :/ PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## brookecw (Jul 25, 2014)

Hope this helps someone. I have a 2013 chevy cruze lt. It just hit 40k miles yesterday and that's when it started acting up. Actually, the day before, it said "service theft deterrent system" and almost wouldn't crank. That went away, but then it started acting crazy the next day. My radio would randomly turn off (especially in curves and turns) and the power steering would stop working while the radio was off. Also, the battery voltage was changing like crazy. I thought the alternator was overcharging, so maybe you all should check that. My dad took the battery out of my car and took the clamps off the battery posts. He said there was a film on them, so he cleaned them and now it seems to be working fine! Battery voltage has remained constant. Hopefully that was the only problem. Hope this helps!


----------



## s2000guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Since I cleaned the three gound connections (That didn't look like any paint had migrated under) and replaced the made in China negitive battery cable all is good. Only been a week but so far so good.


----------



## Shapeezee (Aug 5, 2014)

This is crazy, but I am having the exact same issue with my 2013 Cruze. I was driving on the interstate and had my window down somewhat, once I pushed the button for it to close the radio cut off and the Stabiltrac warning light came on. I thought the closing of the window was just a coincidence, but I tried it again and behold the same thing happened again. Did this with the passenger window as well.


----------



## Adjel (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a 2012 Cruze LT I have had for two years. I have made a few trips in it, but mostly I hardly drive it (like less than 30 miles per week; I work from home). This past weekend I took it on a 6-hour trip and about halfway through it, my radio (XM) would cut out, but for only 3-5 seconds. I thought it was just that I was losing the satellite, but it would happen when I was in the open, no trees or overpass nearby to interfere. Then I noticed that about 60% of the time, it would cut out when I would use my lane change signal, or if I tapped my brakes. Then sometimes when I used my signal, my cruise control would shut off. Then once, when in town at my destination, I was turning into a parking lot and my power steering quit. The car is so quiet normally that I can't tell if the engine has died or not, but I quickly shut off the ignition and restarted it to get out the way. That only happened once. I am back home and back to barely driving, and after reading this forum, I see the dealers are at odds as to what the problem is and what can resolve it. I don't want to spend a ton of money to have them "fix" it, only to find the problem is still there! I'm really angry, because I sold my last car, which was 11 years old, thinking I wouldn't have to deal with stupid problems like this with a new car for several years. The dealer I bought the car from is really far across town (30 minutes), and I don't like them. Really aggravated right now that I need to bring it in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Adjel - find a closer dealership. Despite what some dealerships will tell you when you purchase a car, you do NOT have to take it to them for service.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Adjel,

We truly apologize for the frustrations that this situation has caused. We will be happy to contact your dealer on your behalf and further discuss your concern with them. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Oshawaworker (Aug 11, 2014)

I am having the same issues with my 2013 Cruze LT. Radio goes dark, "service stabiltrac","" service anti-theft, "open and close your drivers side window" messages. Car is at the dealer as I speak. It has been there for over a week and they cannot find codes or reproduce the issues. Apparently some engineer is supposed to check it out this week.


----------



## BrianCage (Aug 13, 2014)

I too am having the same issues with my 2012 cruze, and it happens all the time. radio on and off on and off on and off....service stabilitrack and power steering. Also makes it dangerous because the power steering will go out mid turn unexpectedly! I brought it to dealership who had it for a week straight and drove it 100 miles and said "they couldn't recreate issue" though it immediately does it again and even more often and obviously through searching the web and these forums this is indeed a common problem and not a isolated incident. Worst of all was I had to pay for them to drive my car and be inconvenienced without a vehicle for a week just to get it back with the same problem, and the dealership basically saying well "sucks for you". And I paid $2500 for an extended warranty which didn't help me out at all. Very Frustrated! Would like help immediately!


----------



## LazyCruzer (Aug 2, 2014)

Had the same issues with my Cruze a few weeks ago. Radio went on then off and traction light came on. The radio stayed on after the key was taken out of the car and the left turn signal stayed on. Called the dealer just to ask if they had anyone experience any similar problems. They said that Onstar was doing an annual update on the radio???? Sounds like bullshit to me..... how would an Onstar update effect my power steering? Someone please answer that question! Btw the problem hasn't happened for a few weeks now. I guess im **** out of luck


----------



## asuarez513 (Aug 16, 2014)

My 2013 Cruze LT RS just started doing the same thing. Bought it certified with 29000 miles on it about a 2 months ago and really didn't expect to have any problems with it. I also noticed very poor acceleration when I have the air conditioner on. Keeping the AC off is not an option since I live in Houston and its the middle of August. Taking it in first thing Monday morning.


----------



## s2000guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Guys, Forget about your Stealership, replace the negitive battery cable, clean the ground connections and all will be good. I am baffled at why Cheverolet dealers can't fix what we have already diagonosed. It's a $15 replacement part at your loacl auto parts store.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey all,


If further assistance is needed with this, feel free to send me a private message, with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and your preferred dealership. Always happy to help! 


Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

s2000guy said:


> Guys, Forget about your Stealership, replace the negitive battery cable, clean the ground connections and all will be good. I am baffled at why Cheverolet dealers can't fix what we have already diagonosed. It's a $15 replacement part at your loacl auto parts store.


X2. Changed out the main negative battery cable that goes from the battery and connects to the front frame of the car and have had zero problems since. Did this back in June. Takes 5 minutes to fix it!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Is this a part you can buy direct from gm to swap out?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Is this a part you can buy direct from gm to swap out?


Why oh Why would you want to replace a pos Chinese cable with another pos Chinese cable made by the same freaking company and people??


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Because not everybody is having this problem, which means mine is bad and replacing it would almost definitely fix the issue.

If you had nothing to add move to the next thread, don't troll just to troll.

Let's get someone in here who can provide some value.


----------



## graylaurenn (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a 2012 cruze LTZ. 
Sometimes when I'm driving the radio and ALL of the lights on the dashboard will flicker and I lose all sound (even blinkers) then a message that says either service stabilitrack or service traction control will flash at the same time. It happens so randomly that I can't really pinpoint what triggers it. 
What I've been reading online is that a ton of other people are having this issue too but they are also losing power steering and speed.. Like dropping from 60 to 15mph. Some in the middle of intersections or on the freeway!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Why is no one filing complaints with NHTSA about this ongoing problem? 

Vehicle Owners | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

graylaurenn said:


> I have a 2012 cruze LTZ.
> Sometimes when I'm driving the radio and ALL of the lights on the dashboard will flicker and I lose all sound (even blinkers) then a message that says either service stabilitrack or service traction control will flash at the same time. It happens so randomly that I can't really pinpoint what triggers it.
> What I've been reading online is that a ton of other people are having this issue too but they are also losing power steering and speed.. Like dropping from 60 to 15mph. Some in the middle of intersections or on the freeway!


Hello graylaurenn,

Sorry you've experienced this concern with your Cruze. Have you contacted your dealership about this? We'd be glad to connect with them on your behalf or document your concerns in our system. You are welcome to send us a private message here on the site with your full contact information, VIN, mileage and dealership name. We hope to hear from you!

Andraya
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Because not everybody is having this problem, which means mine is bad and replacing it would almost definitely fix the issue.
> 
> If you had nothing to add move to the next thread, don't troll just to troll.
> 
> Let's get someone in here who can provide some value.


I did provide value. The cables are junk, simple. I made mine with high quality crimps and copper wire, no issues at all. Several people on this post stated that they replaced their oem junk with something better and the problem went away. No troll here, just common sense.


----------



## GVelazquez (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry to have to tell you this, but the dealer does not care because there is no information from GM about this problem so they don't do anything to try. I have the same issues with our 2012 Cruze and the dealership is useless in fixing this.


----------



## Oshawaworker (Aug 11, 2014)

On top of all the other crazy things my display went solid lime green yesterday while the radio continued to play. It would be more appropriate if it was a LEMON color.


----------



## Cluckemt (May 22, 2013)

So I've had this problem a while. And last month the battery went dead on my wife without warning signs. I went and took the battery to the auto parts store. They charged it and said it was fine. I then took the car over after putting the charged batter back in. And again they checked charging system and battery and said was all good. A few days later dead battery again. I tried to slow charge at home with charger and it wouldn't hold a charge even with a week of being on the charger. So I put in a 109$ battery from Walmart and everything is good now. No problem no flickering nothing. I think the factory battery's have a defect.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I have this issue and just so happened to read this thread (as I don't use the radio, hence ignoring the title). Wow- it is long.

I've never seen it happen on this forum, but is it possible for a mod to edit the original post with a quick summary of the solution? The OP seems long vacant. Just a real quick message "As of Nov 2014 this issue appears to be resolved by replacement of the negative battery cable". I wish there was a bulletin to reference, but it seems dealership cooperation varies (and I admit, I only read the first 15 pages).

Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cluckemt said:


> So I've had this problem a while. And last month the battery went dead on my wife without warning signs. I went and took the battery to the auto parts store. They charged it and said it was fine. I then took the car over after putting the charged batter back in. And again they checked charging system and battery and said was all good. A few days later dead battery again. I tried to slow charge at home with charger and it wouldn't hold a charge even with a week of being on the charger. So I put in a 109$ battery from Walmart and everything is good now. No problem no flickering nothing. I think the factory battery's have a defect.


It's not just the Cruze. According to JD Powers the number one item replaced in the first three years is the car battery - across all makes and models. I wouldn't go back to that auto parts store for anything other than parts you know exactly.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

I too have had the dreaded radio on/off service stabilitrac issue mentioned. I have tested my battery every time I have had this issue and voltage was good and my battery is also good. I have a 2013 LTZ and I found this only happens for me when I remote start the car. I've tested this numerous times and it only does it to me when I remote start and go. No matter if I let it sit for 30 seconds or 4 minutes it will still do this every time. If I remote start to warm it up and turn it off before I get in the car and use the push start I don't get this problem. Can anyone else test this and confirm it on their end? We shouldn't have a problem with remote start, we paid for the option to work not go haywire on us.


----------



## fsanchez (Nov 25, 2014)

I am having the same issue. I have had my car just over 2 months and this is the 4th time it been to the shop. The dealership changed battery connections and so forth and it helped for a month. The car is now back to being it's old self again. This is the worst car I have ever purchased.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

'14 Eco w/14k miles checking in. Radio rebooted once about 3 minutes into my morning commute, rained yesterday and temps of ~40*F.



s2000guy said:


> Guys, Forget about your Stealership, replace the negitive battery cable, clean the ground connections and all will be good. I am baffled at why Cheverolet dealers can't fix what we have already diagonosed. It's a $15 replacement part at your loacl auto parts store.
> 
> 
> f7user said:
> ...


Gonna inspect/clean the connections first. Inquire into my warrantied crappy GM replacement 2nd, as necessary. Go aftermarket 3rd, as necessary. I suspect tecollins' Big 3 upgrade, while overkill, would resolve this...


----------



## Vogonzales05 (Dec 18, 2014)

Can someone help me with these issues I am having with my 2012 Chevy Cruze. I have talked to my dealership, and I get no response. This has became a Big Hassle. If anyone know why this is happening , please let me know. It would be greatly appreciated. 
Radio doing its on/off thing again
 Service Traction Control message
Service Stabilitrac message
After the messages are displayed everything calms down. No check engine light on or anything. A few hours later when I leave work and went to pick up kids from daycare I step on the gas to pull out and the car repeats the whole thing again. No I am getting upset and concern having my kids in the car. Radio is still flickering this whole time. 
Radio doing its on/off thing again
Service Traction Control message
 Service Stabilitrac message
 Service Power Steering 

Please can someone left me know what's going on? Mother of 3 kids, I am concerned of evening having my kids in the car. 
Thank you.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Likely the same thing that everyone else is experiencing that has posted on this very long thread. There is a Special Coverage Bulletin out for these symptoms. Take a look at this thread, print out the first page, and take it with you to a Chevy dealer's service department. It extends the warranty on the negative battery cable for 10 years. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## WebbCruze (Jan 3, 2015)

I am having the same issues with my 2012 Cruze LTZ - radio flashing and powering on & off, no remote detected error, etc. etc. So, from this helpful forum it is most likely poor crimp on negative battery cable covered by GM Special Coverage #14311.

So, with this GM Special Coverage #14311, does the dealer have the authority to just do the fix without additional pre-authorization from GM??

I called my local dealer and explained the symptoms, and the cause and brought up the GM special coverage #14311 for the issue. They said that if the radio flashing symptom is not happening at the moment when they have the car, they probably can't diagnose it and I will be charged a $105 diagnosis fee. When I explained the likely cause and GM special coverage again, they said "don't believe everything you read on the internet". I also asked if they would take me seriously if I brought in a video of the issue happening, and they said that it would not help because I can't prove that the video was from my car since I wouldn't be able to show the symptoms and the VIN number of the car in the same shot. So, it sounds like even if I give them a copy of coverage #14311, they won't even look at it. Help!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

WebbCruze said:


> I am having the same issues with my 2012 Cruze LTZ - radio flashing and powering on & off, no remote detected error, etc. etc. So, from this helpful forum it is most likely poor crimp on negative battery cable covered by GM Special Coverage #14311.
> 
> So, with this GM Special Coverage #14311, does the dealer have the authority to just do the fix without additional pre-authorization from GM??
> 
> I called my local dealer and explained the symptoms, and the cause and brought up the GM special coverage #14311 for the issue. They said that if the radio flashing symptom is not happening at the moment when they have the car, they probably can't diagnose it and I will be charged a $105 diagnosis fee. When I explained the likely cause and GM special coverage again, they said "don't believe everything you read on the internet". I also asked if they would take me seriously if I brought in a video of the issue happening, and they said that it would not help because I can't prove that the video was from my car since I wouldn't be able to show the symptoms and the VIN number of the car in the same shot. So, it sounds like even if I give them a copy of coverage #14311, they won't even look at it. Help!


OK CCC, Time to rescue this owner from another "I don't care" dealership's service department.


----------



## jgardzio (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello:

Please check to see if the Negative Cable crimp Advisory Bulletin applies to your car.

My personal opinion, as this sounds like an electrical/battery issue.


----------



## jgardzio (Jan 24, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The special coverage bulletin, as read by the dealer, specifically states: If the customer REPORTS radio turning on and off, power steering fail lamp, loss of radio memory (I can't remember the whole thing) that dealers are INSTRUCTED to replace the negative battery cable with the new part number, verify the torque of the five ground lugs (three on the core support, two on the strut tower) and verify the torque of the engine block ground cable.

At no time does the bulletin say to even try to duplicate the problem.....Chevy knows a customer isn't going to state this failure from out of the blue.

I might add.....you folks are speaking to a sevice writer.....someone who never or rarely sees a product update of any sort.
Since you can't talk to the actual repairman, (who, if he/sheisworthashit) will go into the computer and read (and printout and attach) the update and perform the update without question.

So, try to remember, you are asking a rather low, in the cogwheel, individual what is going to happen.
That person has no idea what happens behind the curtain.

Rob


----------



## denisej1018 (Feb 17, 2015)

My 2012 Cruze has been doing the same thing. It started with just the radio flashing off and on then it went to shutting completely off while driving and some times the radio will flash then it waits to totally shut off when I park. It doesn't happen all he time just intermittently. There are no check engine lights on or anything like that. Any guess as to why this is happening?


----------



## jimtim (Jan 19, 2015)

So my wife's '13 Cruze is having the same problem, she says the radio shuts off and comes back on under braking and accelerating. Not all the time though. Does anyone actually have an answer to this issue or just getting the run around from the stealership


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

jimtim said:


> So my wife's '13 Cruze is having the same problem, she says the radio shuts off and comes back on under braking and accelerating. Not all the time though. Does anyone actually have an answer to this issue or just getting the run around from the stealership


The answer is the special coverage #14311 that extends the warranty to address this specific issue.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## jr718202 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm having the same issue with my 2012 Captiva LTZ:

The Radio/HVAC Display turn off and on
The Antilock Brake System, Service Traction System
Service Traction Control come on and off
The turn signal sound may not be heard

Especially when the outside temperature is over 90 degrees.


----------



## Callbyone (Aug 29, 2015)

What. Bulletin because my car is doing the same thing


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Callbyone said:


> What. Bulletin because my car is doing the same thing


Seriously? See post nbr. 368 in this thread.


----------



## tehernandez27 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm having similar problems like everyone else. The radio cuts in and out, causing the display lights to shut off as well, as sometime flashing the stablitrak service warning indicator. I reported this issue a year ago to the dealership and they couldn't find any problems. Somehow the issue went away until recently. Every time that I press on the brakes, it will now start flashing, and doing all the problems that I just described. My B2B warranty has expired, but is this something that can be fixed or does it have to be taken in to be serviced? This is driving me nuts.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

As in the post above yours, see post #368 in this thread for the reference.


----------



## luggno (Dec 15, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> If further assistance is needed with this, feel free to send me a private message, with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and your preferred dealership. Always happy to help!
> ...


Sent you a pm. Min started acting up as well yesterday.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Check your battery and its connections. Ground may not be secured.

I dealt with a minor problem similar to this recently.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/148545-battery-minor-electrical-issues.html


----------



## luggno (Dec 15, 2015)

They have a service coverage bulletins for this issue. Should be no cost to you to have a dealership do it for you


----------



## luggno (Dec 15, 2015)

luggno said:


> Sent you a pm. Min started acting up as well yesterday.


Could one of you please reach out to the dealership? They are insisting on charging me a diagnostics fee even though I gave them the coverage bulletins number.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

luggno said:


> Could one of you please reach out to the dealership? They are insisting on charging me a diagnostics fee even though I gave them the coverage bulletins number.


We can't, but our @"Chevy Customer Care" account can. Find one of their posts and PM them.


----------



## luggno (Dec 15, 2015)

I did pm them. I have yet to have a response.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

luggno said:


> Could one of you please reach out to the dealership? They are insisting on charging me a diagnostics fee even though I gave them the coverage bulletins number.


Is your car in B2B warranty? I'd imagine that standard practice at most dealers is to say they'll charge the diagnostic fee and then either refund/wave it if it's found to be covered. What they don't want is to get a car they didn't charge a fee for, spend time on it, and then find it's not covered and the owner doesn't want them to repair it. 

Spending effort and not getting paid is their nightmare. The person answering the phone probably isn't in a position to say differently.

Ask if your diagnostic feed would be waved/refunded if it turns out that the work is covered by a bulletin.


----------



## luggno (Dec 15, 2015)

The bulletin say they are supposed to check if it's covered by the Vin prior to doing any work. I'm at 51k miles so I'm outside the b2b warranty.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

luggno said:


> The bulletin say they are supposed to check if it's covered by the Vin prior to doing any work. I'm at 51k miles so I'm outside the b2b warranty.


Yes, not only that it's affected, but that it hasn't already been done, I'm sure. But the phone-bot may not have the time or the equipment to verify that before taking your appointment. So you get the standard line.


----------



## Tinkers107 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ and mine has been doing the same thing. They told me to bring it in and that it should register on the diagnostic once the hook it up. It doesn't happen all the time and I dont think it will register if its not happening. I have taken video of the problem and I really cannot afford to take it in and be charged if they are not going to be able find anything. I brought up the service bulletin #14311 to the service writer and she had no idea what I was talking about. I drove a Ford for years and now and seriously regretting my decision to buy a Chevy, but I other than this issue I love my car!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Tinkers107 said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ and mine has been doing the same thing. They told me to bring it in and that it should register on the diagnostic once the hook it up. It doesn't happen all the time and I dont think it will register if its not happening. I have taken video of the problem and I really cannot afford to take it in and be charged if they are not going to be able find anything. I brought up the service bulletin #14311 to the service writer and she had no idea what I was talking about. I drove a Ford for years and now and seriously regretting my decision to buy a Chevy, but I other than this issue I love my car!!!


Hello Tinkers107,

We're so sorry to hear about this intermittent concern you're experiencing with your Cruze. We would be more than happy to provide an extra layer of support and reach out to your dealership on your behalf to assist in scheduling a service visit. If interested, please private message us with your VIN, mileage, full contact information, and your preferred dealership.

We look forward to your response,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Phantom-pan (Dec 29, 2016)

currently having the same problem i haven't taken it to the dealer yet and haven't lost power steering but my radio and whole dash has gone out while driving on multiple occasions I've lost power (at a stop light, stepping on the break , rolling up the window and when turn signal is on ) at first i thought it might be a fuse but nothing i have a scanner but i haven't had a check engine light i did notice that when it was 2 degrees out side my maintenance stability warning came one and that is when everything had started by reading this forum it does look like an issue the would require a recall to investigate also my b2b had just expired 6 months ago :sad:


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Phantom-pan said:


> currently having the same problem i haven't taken it to the dealer yet and haven't lost power steering but my radio and whole dash has gone out while driving on multiple occasions I've lost power (at a stop light, stepping on the break , rolling up the window and when turn signal is on ) at first i thought it might be a fuse but nothing i have a scanner but i haven't had a check engine light i did notice that when it was 2 degrees out side my maintenance stability warning came one and that is when everything had started by reading this forum it does look like an issue the would require a recall to investigate also my b2b had just expired 6 months ago :sad:


If you haven't had the negative battery cable coverage performed, have it done! Could fix all kinds of electrical issues. The TSB is covered to 120,000 miles. Check out the link below if you have not had it done.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> If you haven't had the negative battery cable coverage performed, have it done! Could fix all kinds of electrical issues. The TSB is covered to 120,000 miles. Check out the link below if you have not had it done.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


Cable fixed most my issues but MyLink. My radio was toast, potato or whichever is the lesser term.


----------



## VinceJE (Feb 19, 2015)

Add my 2011 ECO to the list of POS Cruzes that are infected with this electrical gremlin. 

I've owned more than 20 vehicles, do ALL of my own maintenance, and driven all of them until they are no longer reliable which has been over 200k miles on most. The cruse has not been reliable from day 1. It's the biggest POS I've ever had. I'll NEVER buy another GM vehicle. EVER.


----------



## barb58 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello, I own a 2010 Cheverolet Equinox and I am having the same problem with my radio when I first start the car. After about 10 minutes or so it will go ahead and start, then the next time I start the car the radio is fine. This only seem to happen when the radio is turned off, however after I have driven it that day and get back in it to go somewhere else the radio starts right up with no problems. Could you please tell me what this could be. Thank you Barbara


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

2013 Eco, with the Special Coverage 14311 done before I bought the car used. Been minorly inconvenient until today when the car shut off on the freeway in heavy traffic. After getting the car restarted, I'm greeted with this lovely message again. Dealership is stacked up so they can't take it in until May 15th. I started having issues shortly after the dealership installed the fog lights. I suspect something's loose around the fuse box.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

guuyuk said:


> I'm greeted with this lovely message again.


A normal message - when the BCM has lost power. That's a pretty big clue in my book.




guuyuk said:


> Dealership is stacked up so they can't take it in until May 15th.


How far to the next dealership? You're not tied at the hip to that one. 

I'd be checking battery wiring and fuseblock to make sure everything is proper and secured.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not sure if the original topic was "solved" (40 pages is a lot to go through), but our side detection sensors were the culprit on ours. The right side shorted internally and took down the data line causing all the cluster issues, "Service XXX" messages and the odometer not updating, and the left side shorted at the corroded connector and would blow the MyLink screen fuse.

Disconnecting the sensors fixed everything.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> A normal message - when the BCM has lost power. That's a pretty big clue in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a bit of a stretch to the next dealer, enough that I could not afford to just hang around and wait for them to work on the car and it's too far for any "drop off" service they would offer to get me back home or work.

I'm suspicious of the fuseblock having something loose mostly to when they put in the foglights. The mechanic did mention it being more than a bit of work to get the power hooked up in the block. Battery was replaced 5 months ago so I'm pretty sure that's not it.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Finally got my car checked. They are saying both the negative cable (replaced) and the mega fuse (the 80 amp monster) and the fuse block on the positive side were showing excessive resistance. They are also saying it's not covered by anything (b2b and cpo warranty past), and has nothing to do with the installation of the foglights. $600. I'm not convinced.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Doesn't the Negative Battery Cable have extended special coverage for 10 years or 150 thousand miles? Without also reading 40 pages of previous answers forgive me if this was covered


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, the negative cable is covered, and they replaced that under the special coverage program (again).

The positive cables, on the other hand, aren't covered. The dealership is saying the fuse block (and it's positive terminal connections) and the megafuse need to be replaced.


----------



## Amarko13 (May 27, 2017)

Um...when steering goes out, that IS a safety issue...I am having the same issues also, and it is a safety issue.


----------



## AmyP (Jul 8, 2017)

Just wanted to thank everybody for posting on this thread. I am sure I would have had to deal with a longer repair time if it wasn't for all of the posts I read. I had many of the issues discussed for the past two weeks (radio on/off, no sound for turn signals, check StabiliTrak). I scheduled a service appointment with our local Chevy dealer and provided the first page of the bulletin to them when asked what issues I had with my car. They quickly fixed the car, and it was covered under the warranty provided on the bulletin.


----------



## FrustratedCruzer213 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Unhappy with Chevy*

I'm having the same problem. For the first time yesterday, my radio just shut off. And not like when you turn it off, where the display screen is still illuminated with different things, but like completely black. Then, a minute later, it came back on and continued playing music. I don't like that no one here seems to have experienced any resolution with their problem. I'm hesitant to call the dealership, because unless they find a problem covered under warranty, they'll charge me $70 for diagnostics. Not interested in paying them $70 to tell me they can't find anything wrong. Especially considering my car was in their shop 3 times in 3 weeks, two months ago. I really loved my car until recently. Now, I'm very displeased with Chevy, and this will likely be my first and last Chevy vehicle.


----------



## shemya (Jan 8, 2018)

I have a 2013 Chevy Curize with the same problem. Oct 2017 my radio would go out, my turn signals would work but I could not here the clicking noise. Took it to the dealership, and initially they told me they could not find what was causing the problem. While waiting in the waiting room my son called and while talking with him I told him what was going on with my car and he googled my problem. He found that it had to do with the negative battery cable. I told the service department mechanic, and he talked with my son and the mechanic goggle it and found there was a recall. They replace the negative battery cable and it seem to fix the problem. Until a few a few days befor Christmas my radio started turn off and turn on by itself. I took it righ in to the dealership and they checked it out and once again could not figure out what is causing the radio to not turn on. They are telling me I need to replace the radio at around $1200:00. I would like to talk with someone regarding this issue. It looks like this is a big issues with everything I am reading. I live in Pinehurst, NC and have been going to the Southern Pines Cheverlot dealership. Does anyone have and answer on what is causing this issue. Thank you. Lu-Ann


----------



## shemya (Jan 8, 2018)

What did they do to fix your problem so we can tell our service department..


----------



## LanceCruzes (Jan 15, 2018)

I am having the exact same problem.


----------



## LanceCruzes (Jan 15, 2018)

Since there are so many people having this problem, and the dealers can't seem to figure out a resolution, then you might want THIS information on recalls:

SINCE THIS INVOLVES THE POWER STEERING GOING OUT, THIS IS A VERY SERIOUS SAFETY ISSUE THAT CHEVROLET NEEDS TO ADDRESS IMMEDIATELY BEFORE THERE ARE DEATHS CAUSED.


*When is a recall necessary?*



When a motor vehicle or item of motor vehicle equipment (including tires) does not comply with a Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard.
When there is a safety-related defect in the vehicle or equipment.
Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards set minimum performance requirements for those parts of the vehicle that most affect its safe operation (brakes, tires, lighting) or that protect drivers and passengers from death or serious injury in the event of a crash (air bags, safety belts, child restraints, energy absorbing steering columns, motorcycle helmets). These Federal Standards are applicable to all vehicles and vehicle-related equipment manufactured or imported for sale in the United States (including U.S. territories) and certified for use on public roads and highways.​*What Is a safety-related defect?*

The United States Code for Motor Vehicle Safety (Title 49, Chapter 301) defines motor vehicle safety as “the performance of a motor vehicle or motor vehicle equipment in a way that protects the public against unreasonable risk of accidents occurring because of the design, construction, or performance of a motor vehicle, and against unreasonable risk of death or injury in an accident, and includes nonoperational safety of a motor vehicle.” A defect includes “any defect in performance, construction, a component, or material of a motor vehicle or motor vehicle equipment.” Generally, a safety defect is defined as a problem that exists in a motor vehicle or item of motor vehicle equipment that:​

poses an risk to motor vehicle safety, and
may exist in a group of vehicles of the same design or manufacture, or items of equipment of the same type and manufacture.
*Examples of defects considered safety-related*



Steering components that break suddenly causing partial or complete loss of vehicle control.
Problems with fuel system components, particularly in their susceptibility to crash damage, that result in leakage of fuel and possibly cause vehicle fires.
Accelerator controls that may break or stick.
Wheels that crack or break, resulting in loss of vehicle control.
Engine cooling fan blades that break unexpectedly causing injury to persons working on a vehicle.
Windshield wiper assemblies that fail to operate properly.
Seats and/or seat backs that fail unexpectedly during normal use.
Critical vehicle components that break, fall apart, or separate from the vehicle, causing potential loss of vehicle control or injury to persons inside or outside the vehicle.
Wiring system problems that result in a fire or loss of lighting.
Car ramps or jacks that may collapse and cause injury to someone working on a vehicle.
Air bags that deploy under conditions for which they are not intended to deploy.
Child safety seats that contain defective safety belts, buckles, or components that create a risk of injury, not only in a vehicle crash but also in non-operational safety of a motor vehicle.


----------



## LanceCruzes (Jan 15, 2018)

Did this solution work in the long term?


----------



## alisanf (Feb 12, 2018)

I am having the same problem with my car does anyone know if they have done a recall on this


----------



## alisanf (Feb 12, 2018)

*Radio Stabilitrac*

I am having the same problem with my 2014 Chevy Cruze. It has been happening for about a month now. Some days it works perfect other days the radio goes on and off. Sometimes the service stabilitrac will come on for a few seconds. When it is having issues it seems like rolling the seems to effect it. Sometimes the blinker doesn't make any sound. My car only has 61,000 miles. It is hard to read through all these pages, does anyone know if they ever did a recall or figured out a repair


----------



## Cujo's Cruze (Feb 12, 2018)

hel


----------



## Cujo's Cruze (Feb 12, 2018)

*cujo*

Hello everyone.

Well it I good to know that I am not alone with my car being possessed. I have been living with it for almost 2 years. Dealer says to bring it in when it is happening, well I am not near the dealer when Cujo appears. 

They said I can pay the $110 diagnostic fee and they can hook it up to the GM computer. Well my fear is that the computer will tell them nothing.

I can't afford a new car or to play games with the dealer. 

I bought it used so there is no warranty. It is a 2013.

Anybody have any advice? 

Thanks.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What, specifically, is yours doing?

Do you have blind spot monitoring?


----------



## Cujo's Cruze (Feb 12, 2018)

*Cujo*

I apologize if this is duplicated....

I'm glad I am not alone with the radio and flashing lights.

I have been driving my car like this for almost 2 years. Dealer said to bring it in when it is happening, but I am never near a dealer or they are closed when it happens. 

There is no record in the computer that it is happened. But I can pay the $110 and have them run a diagnostic with the GM computer.

I don't have the money to play games at the dealer. I bought my 2013 Cruze used, so there is no warranty any more.

What has helped for people and seeing as this could be an issue with the steering, has there been a recall? 

Thanks!


----------



## Cujo's Cruze (Feb 12, 2018)

Well, the radio starts to flash. and then the idiot lights start to flash with the stability trac staying in the middle. If I have a directional on, I can't hear it. And then I get the open and close driver's side window when I restart the car. It all starts when I put my foot on the brake.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My money is on a negative battery cable.....this had its warranty extended to ten years, 120k miles.

Trouble here is your dealer is being a stroke.......the service bulletin instructs the dealer to replace the cable if the customer is reporting these problems and not waste time trying to duplicate.

Someone will popin with the update #...........print it and take it to any GM dealer other than Cadillac......they generally don't have access ro this info.

Do this before doing any further diagnostics.

Rob


----------



## Cujo's Cruze (Feb 12, 2018)

Well now it is dead in my driveway. No power anything and I can't pull the key out!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If the electrical system goes dead, either from a battery failure or anything else that affects circuit flow, the key will not return to 'lock' and cannot be removed........don't force it or things will break.

For now, have someone help by attaching jumper cables from their car to yours.....this might allow key removal (or the inverse, engine start).

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cujo's Cruze said:


> Well now it is dead in my driveway. No power anything and I can't pull the key out!!


Yeah, a bad battery cable can do that too. Try jumping the negative battery terminal to ground and see if it suddenly comes alive.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

This happened to me as well 2 years ago, ended up getting a brand new battery and sprayed some anti corrosion spray and made sure my terminals were tight as some 11's were having problems of coming loose... keeping my fingers crossed for now and car has always been on battery tenders when im not driving her!


----------



## Cujo's Cruze (Feb 12, 2018)

well, car started. Rob, do you know what the update # is that I should give the dealer? How long can I drive this thing before I get it checked out by the dealer. I am trying to make the appointment. thanks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cujo's Cruze said:


> well, car started. Rob, do you know what the update # is that I should give the dealer? How long can I drive this thing before I get it checked out by the dealer. I am trying to make the appointment. thanks.


Search: Special Coverage 14311.......read the entire body of the letter and if you feel it describes your condition then print it and take it to a dealer.

Rob


----------



## lisahicks76 (Mar 6, 2018)

I am experiencing this same issue with my 2014 Chevrolet Cruze the radio with just randomly stops working worse after driving a while and also I have noted if you turn off the vehicle and exit the passenger door only the radio stays playing unlike if you exit the drivers door or open it the radio shut off. I am thinking there's a serious electrical problem with this vehicle. I question if all the recalls have been addressed? Or is it possible I was sold a lemon?


----------



## SharkV (Mar 28, 2017)

Had the same problem last may.....all the info is at this topic

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

lisahicks76 said:


> I am experiencing this same issue with my 2014 Chevrolet Cruze the radio with just randomly stops working worse after driving a while and also I have noted if you turn off the vehicle and exit the passenger door only the radio stays playing unlike if you exit the drivers door or open it the radio shut off. I am thinking there's a serious electrical problem with this vehicle. I question if all the recalls have been addressed? Or is it possible I was sold a lemon?


The radio will only shut off if the drivers door is opened, so, no problem there.
But, if the radio shuts off (blank screen) while driving, then you are describing one of the problems the update mentioned above addresses.

A lemon demonstrates far more problems than minor electrical concerns......(think engine/transmission.....expensive stuff).

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> But, if the radio shuts off (blank screen) while driving,


A software update for the radio fixed that on mine.


----------



## meyer1son (Mar 10, 2018)

I was having the dreaded not starting service traction control etc....Very easy fix for everyone’s troubles. Simply open the black platiic cover over the battery The one the red positive wire goes into. And tighten the large nut on the right side as pictured. Mine got so loose I took it off by hand. It’s kind of frail and needs a firm grip on the housing to get it real tight. Miles may vary but it took care of all my problems.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Midiosa said:


> Laura, I've now gone four days with no problems in my car since they found the moisture in the connections, which caused corrosion. Since you said your problem started w/ the rain, maybe they could check that? I had to pay out of pocket for it, but no parts had to be replaced so I only had to pay labor. It came to about $106.00, but I live in Louisiana so it may be more where you are. Because I've had the problem 10 out of the past 14 days before the dealership worked on it, and haven't had it for four days straight now, I'm really thinking that may have been the problem. Apparently GM has a bulletin regarding this b/c the dealership said that when the codes popped up, they contacted GM and were advised of the bulletin, and that's how they knew how to fix it.



I know she has not been on since last year, but does anyone else know what connectors she is talking about? This is post 282 and she also mentions it in a few of her earlier posts.


----------



## elishasoliz (Mar 28, 2018)

My 2012 chevy Cruze with 130k miles, radio is shutting off and on and the stability trak goes on and the traction control. The radio will cut out when I put my signal on and when I roll my windows up and down. What could be the problem?


----------



## Endever72 (Jun 1, 2018)

didn't fix my 2012!!...neg cable is new..pos connection was tight and good....BCM ??
Do I require a software update?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> didn't fix my 2012!!...neg cable is new..pos connection was tight and good....BCM ??
> Do I require a software update?


Do you have side detection sensors?


----------



## Endever72 (Jun 1, 2018)

side detection for what? I don't think so...u mean entry sensors ?


----------



## Endever72 (Jun 1, 2018)

did that to mine..didn't solve nothing


----------



## Endever72 (Jun 1, 2018)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I have this issue and just so happened to read this thread (as I don't use the radio, hence ignoring the title). Wow- it is long.
> 
> I've never seen it happen on this forum, but is it possible for a mod to edit the original post with a quick summary of the solution? The OP seems long vacant. Just a real quick message "As of Nov 2014 this issue appears to be resolved by replacement of the negative battery cable". I wish there was a bulletin to reference, but it seems dealership cooperation varies (and I admit, I only read the first 15 pages).
> 
> Thanks.


dealer changed my neg cable and prob still exsists


----------



## Endever72 (Jun 1, 2018)

Robby said:


> The radio will only shut off if the drivers door is opened, so, no problem there.
> But, if the radio shuts off (blank screen) while driving, then you are describing one of the problems the update mentioned above addresses.
> 
> A lemon demonstrates far more problems than minor electrical concerns......(think engine/transmission.....expensive stuff).
> ...


still looking for a fix for mine(12 ltz) dealer changed my neg cable nothing...now my radio is not coming on at all !!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> didn't fix my 2012!!...neg cable is new..pos connection was tight and good....BCM ??
> Do I require a software update?


What symptom are you having. There was some software updates for some radios that addressed the radio randomly rebooting. But if you're getting the T/C and other stuff, then that points to a power problem. How old is the battery?


----------



## Endever72 (Jun 1, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> What symptom are you having. There was some software updates for some radios that addressed the radio randomly rebooting. But if you're getting the T/C and other stuff, then that points to a power problem. How old is the battery?


Still having T/C stabili trak popping up...radio was intermittent but does not come on at all anymore. Batt could be orig at 6 yrs but I'm not sure bcoz I bought the car used. What about this mega fuse I'm reading about? 80 amp


----------



## Endever72 (Jun 1, 2018)

Still have no radio and the same stuff is popping up, parking assist, T/C, Stabilitrack and a couple times my engine light has flashed and the car lost power(sputtering)....does anyone have a fix??? Plz help !!!


----------



## Alasha (Jun 19, 2018)

I am having the same problem!! I have brought in to 2 different dearler... basically told me I'm insane...they drove hundreds of miles over the last year or so....I leave in tears feeling like they are laughing at me!! I finally feel justified....I have patients in my car everyday I dont feel safe...and I know they dont....I'm bringing my car in AGAIN thursday...just to miss the 20th day of work in the last couple of months!! I'm more than angry....


----------



## CruzeRS14LA (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi, my name Kevin. I just purchased a 2014 Cruze for my wife as a work car two days ago and had it delivered to our house. After a brief inspection I could not find anything noticeably wrong with the car. Today, a day and a half after we got it she called me and described exactly what happened to you at the red light. Did you ever get yours fixed and if so what was the cause/fix. Thank you in advance


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Our 2012 RS Cruze started having our radio display powering off then some of the display coming back very intermediate. No sound for signals . About 2 weeks ago. 
Took it to the deal today as fact after our 9 am appointment we had a ride home after 4hrs. The dealer said the ground cable service did not work and we are now on the 125.00 hr time clock to diagnose the problem.

Really what a joke really.. as we were waiting another customer was in with his 2014 Cruze doing the same thing. And guess what same results. The cable did not fix his Cruze same as ours . Both not fixed same issues..

Gm you really do not see a problem...


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Well waiting for the shuttle to come pick us up. Any guesses what the dealer want to replace??
As the battery cables were replaced and the issue remains.
I will find out once I get to the dealer in a hr.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

RAW2U said:


> Well waiting for the shuttle to come pick us up. Any guesses what the dealer want to replace??


Since the reported quirks seem to be confined to the radio display, I'd say he wants to replace the radio.

When I pulled mine out, I noticed a number of capacitors were showing high ESR - suggesting that capacitor failure may be in the future for these radios.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes gm said replace the radio.our screen will go black at times others just a third of the screen will display.
Waiting for call on parts. Service tech said estimate parts 1100.00 plus 500 to change.
With no garranty that will fix it. But rather a starting point.


----------



## B6VA4 (Aug 30, 2018)

Wife’s 2014 1.4T Cruze is doing this whole radio on/off thing. It has been to the dealership multiple times. No results except charging me for diagnosis of not being able to find anything. 

Three issues none of which leave the check engine light on for more than a few minutes at best. 

1) Loss of power from Turbo after driving for more than 2 hours. Vehicles struggles to maintain Highway speeds without running 4-5k RPM consistently. 

2) Turn signal disengages the cruise control if set. This is intermittent. 

3) Radio on/off thing, Service Traction Control, Service Stabilitrac message and Service Power Steering with power steering power loss. This is intermittent. 

Any advice?


----------



## 1962Miller (Aug 30, 2018)

*Similar Problem*

I have a 2012 Cruze that had similar problems...radio cuts on & off...trunk pops open...no power steering...dash lights cutting off etc. All these problems solved by changing the battery. The battery was suppose to be a 5 year battery but it only lasted 3 years.


----------



## ChevyGrl (Sep 28, 2018)

My car is doing the same thing! Radio off/stabilitrack light/power steering... even my bluetooth will disconnect on a phone call...mine is a 2014. I am taking it to a dealer in a couple of days for diagnosis and repair. Anything I should be aware of? My battery was replaced a couple of months ago, so it shouldn't be that. I have heard of a negative battery cable. After reading all of this messages I am really worried they won't find it... i made a video while sitting at a stoplight. I am so afraid the power steering is going to stop at an intersection! Any feedback?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

ChevyGrl said:


> My car is doing the same thing! Radio off/stabilitrack light/power steering... even my bluetooth will disconnect on a phone call...mine is a 2014. I am taking it to a dealer in a couple of days for diagnosis and repair. Anything I should be aware of? My battery was replaced a couple of months ago, so it shouldn't be that. I have heard of a negative battery cable. After reading all of this messages I am really worried they won't find it... i made a video while sitting at a stoplight. I am so afraid the power steering is going to stop at an intersection! Any feedback?


You’ve “heard” of the negative battery cable...have you replaced it yet? 

2014 Cruze Diesel, I had the above symptoms and replacing the cable fixed them all, including the failing power steering.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

**FIX* for radio and electronics intermittently fluctuating on and off

*Also don't forget to end all bluetooth calls prior to shutting the vehicle down as it has been shown that if not done, this is a source for battery drain.


----------



## ChevyGrl (Sep 28, 2018)

No, it goes in to be fixed (hopefully) on Monday. I had read posts about that cable, but I had also read where that didn't fix the issue. I was just seeing if any owners had recommendations that may help when I talk with the service dept. We have a great dealer, but intermittent issues seem harder to figure out. Thank you for answering.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyGrl said:


> I was just seeing if any owners had recommendations that may help when I talk with the service dept. We have a great dealer, but intermittent issues seem harder to figure out. Thank you for answering.


Try to locate the actual bulletin. Print it out, highlight the symptoms you're experiencing, and leave it on the front passenger seat for the tech to find. Show the video to the service writer. 

The bulletin indicates that the work is to be done based on the complaint - it doesn't say they have to verify it. You may want to highlight that part as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just in case this was not posted within the last 44 pages - No I didn't read them all - here is the battery cable TSB

[h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]
I would ask that they also check the positive cable as well. I personally had an issue with mine. The factory battery was leaking near the positive post and was not informed that it was corroding when the dealer replaced the negative cable - go figure.


----------



## Rickyg0672 (May 24, 2018)

Chevycrew said:


> Im having the exact same issue with our 2012 Cruze. It has been to the dealer twice but they can't get it to act up.
> 
> They seem to think that if it wont act up for them, then its not a big deal.
> 
> ...


im having same issue with my 2016 Cruze, the dealer told me they couldn't find anything wrong, now warranty is up and i have this issue every day


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2016 Limited?









Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


Just got notified of another special coverage. I don't have the details yet but it's to resolve the loose Negative Battery Cable some people are experiencing. We have had many members report problems with this cable and its connections. I'll post more information when I receive it. #14311...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## TorqueWizard (Apr 29, 2019)

Two days ago my 2012 Cruze LTZ/RS (1.4T) started having issues that are recurrent on this thread - radio/info screen power loss (typically upon depressing brake). Before this, my factory remote start was not functioning.

Here are the steps I took and results...

Prep: 10mm deep socket (1/4” ratchet); flat file & round file; one can of Coca-Cola (a can of soda is cheap and accessible if you don’t have battery terminal cleaner or other corrosion cleaner) & one bottle of water (drink 1/3 of soda, cut off top of can; drink 1/3 of water, cut off top of bottle); shop rags, dust pan & sweeping brush. Corrosion inhibitor for aluminum electrical connections is optional (NOALOX at Home Depot)

1. Tighten FIVE grounding connections - 10mm (located front of battery and behind battery; did not use torque wrench, very tight with small ratchet)
2. Loosen all fasteners on negative cable connector - 10mm
3. Remove negative cable connector from battery terminal
4. Remove the lead attached the post on negative cable connector - 10mm
5. Submerge negative cable connector in Coca-Cola.
6. Use flat file to clean (shiny metal when finished - DO NOT FILE TOO MUCH!) round terminal on lead from negative cable connector.
7. Use flat file to clean ALL surfaces of negative battery terminal (shiny metal when finished - DO NOT FILE TOO MUCH!)
8. Remove negative cable connector from Coca-Cola, rinse with water thoroughly. Wipe off with shop rags.
9. Use round file to clean inner surface of negative cable connector; use flat file to clean outer surfaces of negative cable connector.
10. Use shop rags and sweeping brush to clean up filings and other debris.
11. Reattach round terminal lead to negative cable connector.
12. Reattach negative cable connector to negative cable connector.
13. Close hood and start vehicle. Allow to run for several minutes, drive for 10-15 minutes if area is safe to drive. Several of the vehicle systems will have reset and require attention. Park and turn vehicle off. Recheck all connections to make sure things are still tight under hood.
* Repeating these steps for each of the five grounding connections is also an EXCELLENT idea!

My problems have abated and remote start functions again.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

to add to your cleaning regimen, I recommend the following changes:

To go from this,










to this,










all you need is a Red Solo Cup , some vinegar and some baking soda.

Remove the neg battery cable first. Set it aside for a minute. Get your box of baking soda (not powder)

Warm the vinegar in a coffee cup for about 30 seconds or so,fill about half the solo cup and head outside with it and the baking soda. 

Set the cup on the ground, somewhere that won't be bothered by overflow (I put it on the stones in between two garages), submerge the cable fully in the vinegar and take the baking powder and pour some into the cup. This will cause a reaction that will scour the cable clean. If it still looks dirty or whatever, do it again. There is no danger to you as the acidic vinegar and the basic baking soda neutralize each other. Works much better than sticky cola.

I suggest you do the same to the main positive cable as well. Remember to be careful with your wrench whenever you are on the positive terminal as your wrench will be a direct short if you touch pretty much any metal if you choose to remove it first. 

Once the positive cable is removed, perform the same steps, using new chemicals as the reaction will have been spent by the time you change it out.

Rinse them in water to clean off the residue before it dries on the cables.

Since there is no aluminum in the battery circuit, I would not use the penetrox, but would recommend dielectric grease or silicone grease.


----------



## Bagmann (Nov 10, 2019)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If you are experiencing this concern, please private message us with your name, VIN, address, phone number, and dealership. We will contact your dealership and assist you towards a resolution. If your dealership has stated to you there are no codes, please contact us as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard!

They have not been our forum for quite some time.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Frank McDonald (Oct 12, 2019)

Can’t get an answer from a local dealership that i
Bought a lot of new cars from. I now have used Chevy Cruze that they would not help
Me with!!


----------



## Bagmann (Nov 10, 2019)

Frank McDonald said:


> Can’t get an answer from a local dealership that i
> Bought a lot of new cars from. I now have used Chevy Cruze that they would not help
> Me with!!


I had this problem a few months back. Bring this letter to your dealer and tell them you would like your ground wire replaced. Worked for me. Car is fine now.



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10057574-8899.pdf


----------



## Aelizabeth14cruze (Jun 15, 2020)

Stumbled upon this thread because I’ve had the same issues for years. I have a 2014 LT. It’s been so frustrating. I take it to get regularly serviced and they say they never can find an issue. One time that my car wouldn’t even start they sealed the wires about a year ago but nothing has been resolved. The whole electrical system cuts out and some days even shuts the ac/heat and power steering off. I have the same issues you describe as well. Did you ever get your issue resolved? I’m about to bite the bullet and just get a new car.


----------



## Bagmann (Nov 10, 2019)

I had the problem. Take a copy of this service bulletin to your dealer. Solved my problem!



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10057574-6264.pdf


----------



## Frank McDonald (Oct 12, 2019)

JTedrow said:


> Update to earlier issues. Got in the car to drive home from work and lost the radio, power steering, service TC, service power steering, service stabilitrac. Currently at dealership awaiting an answer





androd said:


> My 2013 Cruze is at the dealer right now with the same problem. They can't figure it out nothing is coming up on there tools. Does anyone have an answer as to why it's doing this? I'm pretty frustrated because I just bought the car 3 days ago.


My car died! After all of the above happened. Then like clock work it would come back to life. Someone on here pointed out their was a service notice on about that particular problem. I had the negative battery cable replaced. I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze eco. Look through the service bulletins it is a free fix.


----------



## Frank McDonald (Oct 12, 2019)

Frank McDonald said:


> My car died! After all of the above happened. Then like clock work it would come back to life. Someone on here pointed out their was a service notice on about that particular problem. I had the negative battery cable replaced. I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze eco. Look through the service bulletins it is a free fix.


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10057574-6264.pdf


----------



## Tessatilli (Feb 4, 2021)

I have a 2011 Chevy Equinox and I HATE it! First had to replace engine because of oil issue and of course my car wasn't part of the recall so I paid to replace, then had to replace thermostat and actuator next was alternator,
Because I am having all the same issues with my screens flickering, windshield wipers turn on and off by themselves, my driver side sear will go up and forward but not back unless I play with it forever! My StabiliTrak, service power steering lights are always coming on and going off. I lose power steering and car also has started stalling out like it lost all power to engine out of nowhere. I had it to our garage of course no warranty and I hate our Chevy dealer we bought it from. My battery is about 2 years old maybe less I would have to look to be certain. Shop replaced the alternator, I picked up car turned it on & all lights still on, I make them look at it and they hooked it up to computer cleared out lights and sent me on my way. 1st time I used blinker **** lights go out, flashed my high beams at hubby and it happens again now my power steering goes out for about 3-5 seconds . I notice when I used fob to lock car the horn can barely be heard which is NOT normal as I have been able to hear it in my house and now I can barely hear it 15 ft away! Like it isn't getting enough power behind it. Ugh anyone have any suggestions? I did call shop and I am taking it back in tomorrow but it sucks, I just paid $403.00 for alternator and it didn't fix sh*t. I am on disability and only get $721.00 a month and have bills to pay with every penny of that!!!!! NEVER EVER again will we buy Chevy and thats after I only ever owned CHEVY since 16! We have called previously numerous times regarding engine got nowhere I had to FIGHT with every recall to get stuff covered, its crazy!! Anyway Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

You need to post more information about you car. What engine, how many miles, rudimentary service records, any and all codes currently in the system, any accidents not including minor fender bender stuff . You can have the codes read for free at places like AutoZone. I will assume you have a 1.4 engine. for now.




Tessatilli said:


> First had to replace engine because of oil issue and of course my car wasn't part of the recall so I paid to replace, then had to replace thermostat and actuator next was alternator,


Your original engine probably had a bad PCV valve in the intake which can cause leaking oil issues. 
*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*



Tessatilli said:


> had to replace thermostat and actuator next was alternator,


Because the plastic parts disintegrate under prolonged heat and pressure, when you repair an area near them, you usually get collateral damage. The water outlet will be next. Buy lifetime parts and if you do not do the repairs, make sure your mechanic knows you need the core back. Not sure why the wastegate actuator would have needed replacement. Again, how many miles?


Tessatilli said:


> screens flickering, windshield wipers turn on and off by themselves, my driver side sea[t] will go up and forward but not back unless I play with it forever! My StabiliTrak, service power steering lights are always coming on and going off. I lose power steering and car also has started stalling out like it lost all power to engine out of nowhere.
> 
> My battery is about 2 years old maybe less I would have to look to be certain. Shop replaced the alternator,
> 
> I picked up car turned it on & all lights still on,


Which lights? The CEL/SEL/MIL? 



Tessatilli said:


> I make them look at it and they hooked it up to computer cleared out lights and sent me on my way. 1st time I used blinker **** lights go out, flashed my high beams at hubby and it happens again now my power steering goes out for about 3-5 seconds . I notice when I used fob to lock car the horn can barely be heard which is NOT normal as I have been able to hear it in my house and now I can barely hear it 15 ft away! Like it isn't getting enough power behind it. Ugh anyone have any suggestions?


To rule it out as a cause to most of the above, replace the negative battery cable. On the Cruze there is a TSB do do that. 
Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
SB-10089945-2280

The second thing to look at is the connections to the battery fuse box between the two halves. There could be corrosion in there or damaged connectors.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Kiannakay (May 6, 2021)

Did you ever figure out what’s wrong I have 2012 Chevy Cruze and mines doing exact thing to to 3 mechanics nobody knows what’s wrong?

Did you figure it out I have Chevy cruse and I’m having exact problem


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kiannakay said:


> Did you ever figure out what’s wrong I have 2012 Chevy Cruze and mines doing exact thing to to 3 mechanics nobody knows what’s wrong?
> 
> Did you figure it out I have Chevy cruse and I’m having exact problem


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## RHONDA67 (Jan 8, 2022)

My 2012 Cruz radio just shuts off randomly then a/c and heat controls don’t work and it randomly says doing a software update but always fails before it finishes.Help!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

RHONDA67 said:


> My 2012 Cruz radio just shuts off randomly then a/c and heat controls don’t work and it randomly says doing a software update but always fails before it finishes.Help!!!


Replace your negative lead (black terminal/wire ) from your battery, not making proper / good ground connection which is causing all your problems,I had same problem with new cable problem is gone and never came back! 

cheers,


----------



## Iwblack24 (12 mo ago)

I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ and these symptoms (radio tweaking out, stabilitrac messages, power steering issue etc) started happening maybe a week after purchasing it. The past few days I’ve read this whole thread from the beginning and went to the local shop. From reading this thread I was fairly confident that it is either one of or both the negative/positive battery cables/terminal. So I told the shop I didn’t need a diagnostic and to just change the cables. The cables they had didn’t fit but they took my cables off, inspected them and then put them back on. They didn’t charge me but for some reason after that trip all the problems stopped. The issues used to happen EVERYTIME but stopped after they took the cables off then put them back on so you may not need completely new cables and may need to check your cables, clear any debris and put them back on and make sure it’s not loose. That’s all they did for me and it worked. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iwblack24 said:


> I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ and these symptoms (radio tweaking out, stabilitrac messages, power steering issue etc) started happening maybe a week after purchasing it. The past few days I’ve read this whole thread from the beginning and went to the local shop. From reading this thread I was fairly confident that it is either one of or both the negative/positive battery cables/terminal. So I told the shop I didn’t need a diagnostic and to just change the cables. The cables they had didn’t fit but they took my cables off, inspected them and then put them back on. They didn’t charge me but for some reason after that trip all the problems stopped. The issues used to happen EVERYTIME but stopped after they took the cables off then put them back on so you may not need completely new cables and may need to check your cables, clear any debris and put them back on and make sure it’s not loose. That’s all they did for me and it worked. Hope this helps.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Possible, it may only be a grounding issue too.

TSB #14311
Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
SB-10089945-2280
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options
Battery Tab
Both positive and negative _battery cables_ at the battery are torqued to *40 in-lbs*
The_ battery plate nuts_ are torqued to *106 in-lbs*
and the b_attery hold down_ arm is torqued to* 80 in-lbs*


----------

